# DC Comics: Der neue Superman ist bisexuell



## Khaddel (11. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DC Comics: Der neue Superman ist bisexuell* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *DC Comics: Der neue Superman ist bisexuell*


----------



## Physik4DE (11. Oktober 2021)

🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Nevrion (11. Oktober 2021)

> LGBTQ-Repräsentation in Comics lässt meistens noch zu wünschen übrig, doch im Jahr 2021 geht DC einige Schritte in die richtige Richtung.


Wenn schon der erste Satz dieses Artikels so ungeschickt gewählt ist, dann sollte man erwägen den Artikel lieber ganz bleiben lassen. Also bei allen lieben Respekt, aber seit wann gibt es denn einen Präsenzzwang für LGBTQ in Comics? Wer fordert das? Und warum? Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich mag Geschichten alá Life is Strange, Cyberpunk 2077 und Co. und habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn hier und da mal Homosexulalität thematisiert wird.
Allerdings haben die fortwährenden Versuche der Medien Quoten für sowas zu etablieren, mittlerweile schon propangandistische Auswüchse angenommen. Gerade bei solchen Themen, bei denen man Leuten glauben machen will, dass es mehr als zwei Geschlechter bei Menschen gibt und diese auch reichlich in allen möglichen Lebensbereichen auftreten, entnormalisiert man das klassische Menschenbild von Mann und Frau und normalisiert etwaige Anomalien, die in wenigen Einzelfällen entstehen können.
Ich denke nicht, dass die PCGames die passende Plattform ist um irgend eine Agenda dieser Art zu fördern oder gar gänzlich unkritisch zu präsentieren. Das erinnert mich sonst irgendwie daran, als ob man versuchen würde, die Lehre der Astrologie zu einer ernsthaften Wissenschaft erklären zu wollen.

Ich weiß, es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich fände es besser, wenn man der Leserschaft mit solchen Phrasen nicht ständig vor den Kopf stoßen würde, auch wenn manch einer sich vielleicht weniger, manch ein anderer aber umso mehr daran stört.


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2021)

> LGBTQ-Repräsentation in Comics lässt meistens noch zu wünschen übrig, doch im Jahr 2021 geht DC einige Schritte in die richtige Richtung.


Ne.
Überall einen Quoten- LGBQT-Charakter, eine Quoten-Frau, einen Quoten-Schwarzen, einen Quoten-Asiaten, einen Quoten-Armen, einen Quoten-Reichen, einen Quoten-Musiker, einen Quoten-Studenten, ... einzubauen, ist NICHT der richtige Weg.

Das führt nämlich zu genau dem künstlichen Charakter-Gemenge wie bei Girl- & Boygroups, bei deren Zusammenstellung auf bestimmte Charaktermerkmale Wert gelegt wird, damit "für jeden was dabei ist".
Endet aber meist damit, daß KEINER damit auf Dauer zufrieden sein wird.

Und vor allem sind die meisten Comics & Spiele keine Pornos. Da ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, was die Charaktere zwischen den Comicseiten veranstalten. Warum wird da so ein Bohei drum gemacht? Es wird ja auch nicht dauernd gesagt, was die Charaktere zu mittag gegessen haben.

Es sollte einfach völlig egal sein. So wie in Hitchcocks "Rope", in dem ein schwules Pärchen einen Mord begeht. Allen Beteiligten ist das klar, aber es wird nie thematisiert- abseits davon, daß die beiden einen Ausflug aufs Land planen. Es ist dort einfach völlig egal und normal.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Oktober 2021)

„LGBTQ-Repräsentation in Comics lässt meistens noch zu wünschen übrig, doch im Jahr 2021 geht DC einige Schritte in die richtige Richtung.“

Inwiefern ist das die richtige Richtung?
Heißt das, dass die bisherigen Comics „falsch“ waren und auch immer noch sind, weil es ja erst Schritte in die richtige Richtung sind?
Sind nach dieser Logik Comics erst dann richtig, wenn alle Charaktere Bi, schwul, lesbisch oder weiß der Geier was sind und die größte Sensation im Heft das Coming Out ist?

Richtige Richtung…man glaubt es nicht,


----------



## Tut_Ench (11. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Endet aber meist damit, daß KEINER damit auf Dauer zufrieden sein wird.


Ich glaube, dass das ein ganz entscheidender Punkt ist. Es wird überall so dermaßen auf dieser Sache rumgeritten, dass man das große Ganze, wie z.B. die Story aus dne Augen verliert und am Ende geht es den Bach runter. Dann heißt es plötzlich wieder "die Gesellschaft ist wohl noch nicht bereit für einen bisexuellen Supermann". Da muss ich sagen doch, die Gesellschaft ist durchaus bereit, ihr habt nur in all euren Toleranz- und Gleichstellungsbemühungen verpasst euch auf das Wichtige zu konzentrieren.

Hatten wir in ähnlicher Form ja nicht erst einmal, siehe Ghostbusters oder Ocean's Eight und wie man es so munkeln hört wohl bald auch Fluch der Karibik und 007. Einfach mal die zentralen Figuren durch Frauen ersetzt, irgendwas zusammengeklöppelt und am Ende die Allgemeinheit verunglimpfen, indem man sagt, dass die Gesellschaft nicht bereit ist für starke Frauen in Hauptrollen.

Da könnte ich jedes Mal einen Rappel kriegen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2021)

> Hier ist jedoch nicht die Rede vom alteingesessenen Clark Kent, der immer noch glücklich in seiner Beziehung mit Lois Lane ist. Stattdessen geht es um ihr gemeinsames Kind, Jon Kent, welcher die Rolle des Supermans übernehmen wird.



Also wie der "schwarze superman" 



> LGBTQ-Repräsentation in Comics lässt meistens noch zu wünschen übrig



https://www.thewrap.com/gay-captain-america-marvel-comics/ kam direkt passend zum pride month raus


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also wie der "schwarze superman"


Meintest du vielleicht Spiderman?


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (11. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Meintest du vielleicht Spiderman?


Nein, Superman wird wohl richtig sein.
In den Comics ist Val-Zod (also Kal-El) als dunkelhäutiger Superman auf Erde-2 unterwegs.

...leider ist das J.J. Abrams egal, und will einfach Clark Kent "umfärben", also dieses moderne und woke Blackfacing


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Oktober 2021)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Nein, Superman wird wohl richtig sein.
> In den Comics ist Val-Zod (also Kal-El) als dunkelhäutiger Superman auf Erde-2 unterwegs.
> 
> ...leider ist das J.J. Abrams egal, und will einfach Clark Kent "umfärben", also dieses moderne und woke Blackfacing


Ah so, ja. Hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

Wobei die Hautfarbe von Superman doch völlig Banane ist, ist eh ein "Wunder" dass die Außerirdischen so aussehen wie die Menschen.

Was dieses Liebesgedöns soll ... mir völlig schleierhaft und ja, eine Romanze hat schon immer dazugehört, aber es ist jetzt nichts, was mir fehlen würde. Ob Superman bzw. sein Sohn jetzt homosexuell oder bisexuell ist: völlig Wumpe, hauptsache dieses Thema wird nicht das beherrschende Thema sondern bleibt, hoffentlich, nur eine Randnotiz.

Das hat mich auch an Cpt. America gestört ... dass man die Missstände der schwarzen Bevölkerung thematisiert, kein Problem und vor allem hier hat's auch gepasst, vor allem auch die Geschichte mit dem älteren Herrn - ich möchte hier nicht Spoilern.

Aber wenn sich jeder dritte Satz um Diskriminierung handelt, dann wird mMn das Ziel verfehlt und es ist einfach zu viel des ... Guten. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit den sexuellen Vorlieben von Superhelden. Schaut euch The Boys an, da wurde hier und da erwähnt das Maeve bisexuell ist, es wurde mal kurz in die Geschichte eingearbeitet, der Lebenspartner hätte aber durchaus auch männlich sein können: fertig.


----------



## Sorane (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde es bezeichnend dass die überwältigende Zahl an „nicht cis gender“ Personen die ich kenne aus Comics und amerikanischen Fernsehserien sind. Ich empfinde es als maßlos übertrieben. Und oft nervig. Mich interessieren dolche storylines nicht aber überall werden sie reingedrückt.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei die Hautfarbe von Superman doch völlig Banane ist, ist eh ein "Wunder" dass die Außerirdischen so aussehen wie die Menschen.


Richtig, Ist es. ABER:
Der Charakter "Superman" wurde uns seit Jahrzehnten als Weißer dargestellt.

Ein schwarzer Superman wäre daher nicht Ka-El, sondern wer anders - es sei denn, er hätte die Fähigkeit bekommen, seine Hautfarbe zu ändern und es wäre im Rahmen der Story sinnvoll, dies auch zu tun.

Bei James Bond könnte man sich eine ähnlich nachvollziehbare Erklärung zurechtlegen: "J.Bond" wäre demnach nur der Tarnname des aktuell agierenden Agenten. Gerade dann wäre es aber bescheuert, dies durch Besetzung eines schwarzen Agenten öffentlich zu machen.

Superhelden- und Agentenstories sind aber jetzt die einzigen Stories, bei denen das meiner Meinung nach theoretisch Sinn machen könnte.

Wie sollten beispielsweise Jack Sparrow, die Braut (Kill Bill), Machete, Stromberg, Leon oder der Tenet Hauptcharakter plötzlich die Hautfarbe wechseln?

Oh, stimmt: Jack Sparrow könnte man verfluchen - aber ob Schwarzsein als Fluch zu integrieren eine gute Idee ist ...?


----------



## arrgh (12. Oktober 2021)

Der wöchentliche LGBTQ-Artikel ist hier mittlerweile so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Richtig, Ist es. ABER: Der Charakter "Superman" wurde uns seit Jahrzehnten als Weißer dargestellt.


... und? Es handelt sich um einen Reboot, d.h. eine komplett neue Geschichte und kein zusammenhängendes Universum wie das MCU.



> Ein schwarzer Superman wäre daher nicht Ka-El, sondern wer anders - es sei denn, er hätte die Fähigkeit bekommen, seine Hautfarbe zu ändern und es wäre im Rahmen der Story sinnvoll, dies auch zu tun.


Versteh ich nicht. Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial nun mal anders ist, alle Kryptonier sind Schwarz bzw. dunkelhäutig, dann ist es eben so und ich sehe hier keine Probleme.



> Bei James Bond könnte man sich eine ähnlich nachvollziehbare Erklärung zurechtlegen: "J.Bond" wäre demnach nur der Tarnname des aktuell agierenden Agenten. Gerade dann wäre es aber bescheuert, dies durch Besetzung eines schwarzen Agenten öffentlich zu machen.


Um beim Beispiel Bond zu bleiben: hat es dich gestört das Felix Leiter in den Craig-Bonds schwarz ist? In den vorherigen Filmen mit Brosnan, Connery, Moore, Dalton (?), war er weiß. 

Für mich hat es absolut keinen Unterschied gemacht: er war von der CIA. Punkt. Genau so wenig würde es mich stören, wenn Elba den Bond verkörpern würde. Wo ist das Problem? Gerade in England (!) sind viele dunkelhäutige und natürlich auch Inder, als Beispiel vertreten. D.h. Q könnte z.B. weiblich und indischer Abstammung sein ... wäre bzgl. "Lore" rund um den MI6 passend.



> Wie sollten beispielsweise Jack Sparrow, die Braut (Kill Bill), Machete, Stromberg, Leon oder der Tenet Hauptcharakter plötzlich die Hautfarbe wechseln?


Wo genau macht es einen Unterschied ob die Braut, Stromberg, Leon und Tenet dunkelhäutig sind? Bei Machete lass ich mir das ggf. wg. dem mexikanischem Ursprung (!) noch gefallen, aber auch Jack Sparrow ... dir ist schon bewusst dass es so etwas wie Rassismus unter Piraten kaum bzw. gar nicht gab? D.h. auch hier gab es dunkelhäutige, oder als Beispiel chinesische, Anführer bzw. Kapitäne.


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (12. Oktober 2021)

In Berlin brennen Autos 🚗 aber diese Ideologie ist richtig ,richtig?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> In Berlin brennen Autos 🚗 aber diese Ideologie ist richtig ,richtig?


Nicht nur in Berlin. Schau mal nach Leipzig. Dort sind die Antifa ganz aktiv. Brennen Baufahrzeuge, Autos an, die Eisenbahnstraße ist ein quasi No Go Area aus Drogensumpf, Kriminalität incl. Waffeneinsatz.


----------



## weazz1980 (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> „LGBTQ-Repräsentation in Comics lässt meistens noch zu wünschen übrig, doch im Jahr 2021 geht DC einige Schritte in die richtige Richtung.“
> 
> Inwiefern ist das die richtige Richtung?
> Heißt das, dass die bisherigen Comics „falsch“ waren und auch immer noch sind, weil es ja erst Schritte in die richtige Richtung sind?
> ...


Dem Internet zufolge ist man als Hetero "von gestern" bzw. am Aussterben... LBQTEQTRwhatever immer und überall!

Alle neuen Comics/Filme/Serien haben nur noch diese non-binären/LBQT-Charaktere, um auf der Welle mitzuschwimmen und ihr Stückchen vom Kuchen abzubekommen.

Macht man es nicht, wird man im Internet zerrissen.

Schwere Zeiten für Hetero-CIS-Männer heutzutage...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Bi, Homo etc. Was mich aber total nervt ist dieses permanente "in den Vordergrund Gerücke". Egal bei welchen Gelegenheiten, egal ob es eben gerade paßt oder nicht.

Ich komme mir dabei langsam vor als bin ich als hetero nicht mehr normal. Das Thema einfach normal einbinden ohne mit dem Holzhammer reinzuhauen, Reboots zu bringen um nur ja den Charakter XY endlich auf LBQT zu trimmen (egal ob das ganze Sinn ergibt)....


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> In Berlin brennen Autos 🚗 aber diese Ideologie ist richtig ,richtig?


w00t?!   

Wie kommt man jetzt bitte darauf? In diesem Kontext?! 

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Dem Internet zufolge ist man als Hetero "von gestern" bzw. am Aussterben... LBQTEQTRwhatever immer und überall!


Darf ich fragen was du so für Medien konsumierst?



> Alle neuen Comics/Filme/Serien haben nur noch diese non-binären/LBQT-Charaktere, um auf der Welle mitzuschwimmen und ihr Stückchen vom Kuchen abzubekommen.


Was für ein Kuchen? Dich scheinen ja diese Comics bzw. Charaktere nicht anzusprechen ... aber, nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, gibt es genug andere Bevölkerungsgruppen deren Identität zu lange nicht beachtet wurde und das jetzt eben nachgeholt wird?!

Ich mein, was genau entgeht dir jetzt bzw. wie tangieren dich solche Comics?!



> Macht man es nicht, wird man im Internet zerrissen.


... von wem?



> Schwere Zeiten für Hetero-CIS-Männer heutzutage...


Vllt. bin ich ja ein besonderes Exemplar, aber mir gehts dadurch weder besser, noch schlechter und, halt dich fest, auch nachdem ich erfahren habe das mein Lieblingsschurke Loki bisexuell ist, weil es in einem Nebensatz in der Serie erwähnt wurde, mag ich die Figur weder mehr noch weniger. Ich hab es zur Kenntnis genommen ... fertig.


----------



## Frullo (12. Oktober 2021)

Ein bisexueller Superman? Hab ich kein Problem mit. Ein afroamerikanischer Mann aus Stahl? Auch nicht. Ich hätte auch dann kein Problem, wenn er Transgender wäre (auch wenn er dann ev. ein Problem hätte, eine Geschlechtsumwandlung an sich durchführen zu lassen).

Aber ich habe inzwischen ein Problem mit Artikeln darüber. Warum kann man nicht einfach die Geschichte, den Comic, den Film, die Serie, das Buch für sich selbst sprechen lassen? Warum muss man permanent einen Scheinwerfer darauf richten? Wie, bitteschön, soll denn dies zur Normalisierung beitragen, wenn man es durch solche Artikel zu etwas aussergewöhnlichem erhebt?

Anders wäre es, wenn man einen Artikel über den Sturm der Entrüstung über den Bi-Superman bei den Rückwärtsorientierten schreiben würde – sofern ein solcher Sturm tatsächlich zustande kommt. So jedoch, so scheint es mir, ist man doch eher darauf aus, einen solchen Sturm unbedingt provozieren zu wollen: Seht her! Hier ist er! Der Bi-Superman-in-your-face!!



Der Artikel sagt im Prinzip aus, dass es nicht normal ist, obschon es das sein sollte. Aber was, wenn es bereits normal wäre – oder vielleicht sogar eben schon ist! – dann prangert der Artikel einen Missstand an, der keiner (mehr) ist und erzeugt unnötig Wogen. Inzwischen haben doch Queer-Charaktere – oder halt auch einfach nur Queer-Normalität - in nahezu jeder Serie Einzug gehalten, die ich mir in letzter Zeit angeschaut habe. Sei es die bereits erwähnte Meave in the Boys, Camina Drummer bei the Expanse, Raelle Collar in Motherland, Seven of Nine bei Picard, Ash Harper bei Intergalactic – ja selbst Inara Serra bei Firefly, einer Serie von 2002, bedient als Companion auch mal eine Kundin.



TLDR: Normalität tritt dann ein, wenn man nicht mehr ständig darüber zu reden braucht. Wurde dieser Punkt nicht schon erreicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2021)

Bekommt der neue Mann aus... Äh... Naja, Stahl wirds ja nun nicht mehr ... Also, bekommt er dann auch einen regenbogenfarbenen Hitzeblick?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ein bisexueller Superman? Hab ich kein Problem mit. Ein afroamerikanischer Mann aus Stahl? Auch nicht. Ich hätte auch dann kein Problem, wenn er Transgender wäre (auch wenn er dann ev. ein Problem hätte, eine Geschlechtsumwandlung an sich durchführen zu lassen).


... vllt. spendet ja Batman ein kryptonisches Skalpell. 😏 



> Aber ich habe inzwischen ein Problem mit Artikeln darüber. Warum kann man nicht einfach die Geschichte, den Comic, den Film, die Serie, das Buch für sich selbst sprechen lassen? Warum muss man permanent einen Scheinwerfer darauf richten? Wie, bitteschön, soll denn dies zur Normalisierung beitragen, wenn man es durch solche Artikel zu etwas aussergewöhnlichem erhebt?


... hmhmmm, diese Kritik auf einer Newsseite ist, sagen wir mal, diskussionswürdig.



> Anders wäre es, wenn man einen Artikel über den Sturm der Entrüstung über den Bi-Superman bei den Rückwärtsorientierten schreiben würde – sofern ein solcher Sturm tatsächlich zustande kommt. So jedoch, so scheint es mir, ist man doch eher darauf aus, einen solchen Sturm unbedingt provozieren zu wollen: Seht her! Hier ist er! Der Bi-Superman-in-your-face!!


Aber auch hier wieder: der Verlag drückt dir das ja nicht mit "in your face!" ins ... Gesicht. Sondern es sind Medien die darauf anspringen.



> Der Artikel sagt im Prinzip aus, dass es nicht normal ist, obschon es das sein sollte. Aber was, wenn es bereits normal wäre – oder vielleicht sogar eben schon ist! – dann prangert der Artikel einen Missstand an, der keiner (mehr) ist und erzeugt unnötig Wogen.


Wobei es ja eben nicht normal ist bzw. jetzt erst normal ist, dass man solche Figuren explizit mit so einer Backstory ausstattet. Normal war Mann liebt Frau, Frau liebt Mann. Fertig.



> TLDR: Normalität tritt dann ein, wenn man nicht mehr ständig darüber zu reden braucht. Wurde dieser Punkt nicht schon erreicht?


Ich glaube noch nicht ... jedenfalls noch nicht was queer oder binär oder trans betrifft.


----------



## weazz1980 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du so für Medien konsumierst?
> 
> Langer Text...



Internet/Twitter/etc... ich frage mich was du für Medien konsumierst, wenn dir das nicht auch auffällt?

Und es geht hier nicht darum, ob es mir besser oder schlechter geht, es geht darum, wie mit dem Holzhammer versucht wird dieses Thema an den Mann zu bringen.

Schwule/Lesben usw. sind doch längst schon in der breiten Bevölkerungsmasse angekommen und ist nichts mehr Besonderes. Es geht darum wie man mit dem Thema umgeht.

Hier ist es so: "Hey schaut her, er ist schwul/bi! Liked uns, kauft das Comic, woohoo, wir sind so modern!"


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Internet/Twitter/etc... ich frage mich was du für Medien konsumierst, wenn dir das nicht auch auffällt?


Ich würde jetzt Twitter zu Internet zählen, aber sei's drum. Ich nutze ich das Internet und andere Medien wie Tageszeitungen und hier, bei den von mir genutzten Medien, sind diese Themen eben noch (?) in der Unterzahl und ich fühle mich als "alter weißer Mann (c) Enisra" nicht angegriffen oder sonst was.  



> Und es geht hier nicht darum, ob es mir besser oder schlechter geht, es geht darum, wie mit dem Holzhammer versucht wird dieses Thema an den Mann zu bringen.


... weil ein Markt bedient wird, der in der Vergangenheit unterrepräsentiert war? Wenn es keinen Markt hierfür gibt bzw. geben sollte, wird das Produkt früher oder später eingestellt bzw. umgearbeitet.



> Schwule/Lesben usw. sind doch längst schon in der breiten Bevölkerungsmasse angekommen und ist nichts mehr Besonderes. Es geht darum wie man mit dem Thema umgeht.


Sind sie eben nicht. Keine Ahnung in wie weit du damit Berührungspunkte hast, mein bester Kumpel seit Jugendtagen und Trauzeuge hat sich vor vier oder fünf Jahren geoutet und die Reaktion der Eltern, vor allem des Vaters, entsprach dem Sicht der Dinge wie 1980. 



> Hier ist es so: "Hey schaut her, er ist schwul/bi! Liked uns, kauft das Comic, woohoo, wir sind so modern!"


Darüber lässt sich streiten ... es wird ein (zusätzlicher) Markt bedient, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Die Werbung bzw. das mediale Aufbauschen erfolgt doch nicht durch den Verlag, oder?


----------



## weazz1980 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil ein Markt bedient wird, der in der Vergangenheit unterrepräsentiert war? Wenn es keinen Markt hierfür gibt bzw. geben sollte, wird das Produkt früher oder später eingestellt bzw. umgearbeitet.


Richtig, eben das Stück Kuchen welches ich vorher erwähnte...

Und ich habe im privaten Bereich durchaus Kontakt zu schwulen Männern, zum einen auf der Arbeit und zum anderen in der FF-Gilde und in Gesprächen usw. sind es Themen, die auch Hetero-Männer beschäftigen, nichts, was jetzt speziell mit dem Schwulsein zu tun hätten... von daher...

Wenn es aber um non-binäre Menschen geht, da gebe ich dir Recht... dieses Thema ist nicht angekommen und wird hoffentlich auch nie ankommen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Die alte Generation wirst Du so oder so nicht mehr umtrimmen können. Entweder sie akzeptiert es von sich aus oder es bleibt so. Und so hart es klingt diese Generation stirbt automatisch aus in den nächsten Jahren.

Deswegen muß ich nicht dem Rest das ganze weiterhin versuchen mit den Holzhammer einzutrichtern.

Hinzu kommt: Wenn man etwas versucht jemanden mit "Gewalt" einzutrichtern reagiert derjenige in der Regel doppelt so sehr abweisend zu dem Thema. Rein kausale Logik.

Wenn mir jemand etwas aufzwingen will dann bin ich extra abweisend. Das geschieht dann schon aus Prinzip heraus. Und so reagieren 90% der anderen genauso.

Man tut sich halt mit so einer Vorgehensweise keinen Gefallen. Auch den entsprechenden Betroffenen nicht. Sie stehen zwar in der Sekunde im Rampenlicht. Aber auf Dauer bringt das die andere Seite nur eher negativ auf.

Und ich kenne auch einige Schwule denen paßt das genausowenig wie mir. Weil sie den Effekt exakt genauso sehen. Sie wollen schlichtweg normal wahrgenommen werden. Ohne das ganze gendern, in den Vordergrund rücken, permanent auf dem Thema herumreiten.

Sie wollen sich schlicht normal unterhalten ohne daß der Fokus auf deren sexuellen Vorlieben liegt.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Richtig, eben das Stück Kuchen welches ich vorher erwähnte...


... ich glaube du verstehst den Punkt nicht. Natürlich möchte man als Verlag etwas verdienen, aber ggf. gibt es zig tausend Leser die sich, z.B. wg. Ihrer Herkunft und Hautfarbe und sexuellen Vorlieben, vernachlässigt vor kommen und sich jetzt freuen, in einem Comic berücksichtigt zu werden.

Wo ist denn da dein Problem?  



> Und ich habe im privaten Bereich durchaus Kontakt zu schwulen Männern, zum einen auf der Arbeit und zum anderen in der FF-Gilde und in Gesprächen usw. sind es Themen, die auch Hetero-Männer beschäftigen, nichts, was jetzt speziell mit dem Schwulsein zu tun hätten... von daher...


Ich hab dir oben ein Beispiel aus erster Hand geliefert und bei Äußerungen wie "Lieber keinen als einen schwulen Sohn" kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass das Thema in Deutschland, und wir kommen aus Berlin, hier noch nicht wirklich angekommen ist.

Die Frage ist ob dein Arbeitskollege oder "bros" in einer FF-Gilde über solche privaten Probleme erzählen würden, wir haben auch in unserer TBC Classic Gilde ein schwules Pärchen, wir raiden seit MC zusammen und ich kenn ihre Geschichte nicht so im Detail wie eben von meinem besten Kumpel aus Jugendtagen.

Er ist erfolgreicher Unternehmensberater, führt ein eigenes Team ... und so gut wie niemand weiß bzw. wusste von seinen sexuellen Präferenzen.



> Wenn es aber um non-binäre Menschen geht, da gebe ich dir Recht... dieses Thema ist nicht angekommen und wird hoffentlich auch nie ankommen.


...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]Hinzu kommt: Wenn man etwas versucht jemanden mit "Gewalt" einzutrichtern reagiert derjenige in der Regel doppelt so sehr abweisend zu dem Thema. Rein kausale Logik.
> 
> Wenn mir jemand etwas aufzwingen will dann bin ich extra abweisend. Das geschieht dann schon aus Prinzip heraus. Und so reagieren 90% der anderen genauso.


Sounds like anti-vaxxer!


----------



## Frullo (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hmhmmm, diese Kritik auf einer Newsseite ist, sagen wir mal, diskussionswürdig.
> Aber auch hier wieder: der Verlag drückt dir das ja nicht mit "in your face!" ins ... Gesicht. Sondern es sind Medien die darauf anspringen.



Das ist mir zu simpel: Wir sind ein Teil des Systems und funktionieren so, wie die Maschine nun mal funktioniert. Der Redakteur ist nach wie vor ein Mensch, der sich durchaus auch Gedanken darüber machen darf, worüber er oder sie da gerade berichtet.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei es ja eben nicht normal ist bzw. jetzt erst normal ist, dass man solche Figuren explizit mit so einer Backstory ausstattet. Normal war Mann liebt Frau, Frau liebt Mann. Fertig.



Aber wenn es jetzt normal ist, braucht man denn darüber wirklich noch zu berichten? Ich stelle ja nicht in Frage, dass es "damals" so war, aber haben wir denn nun "damals" verlassen, oder sind wir immer noch erst auf dem Weg "damals" zu verlassen?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch nicht ... jedenfalls noch nicht was queer oder binär oder trans betrifft.



Wann wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach das Level an Normalität erreicht, bei dem man aufhören könnte, darüber zu berichten?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind sie eben nicht. Keine Ahnung in wie weit du damit Berührungspunkte hast, mein bester Kumpel seit Jugendtagen und Trauzeuge hat sich vor vier oder fünf Jahren geoutet und die Reaktion der Eltern, vor allem des Vaters, entsprach dem Sicht der Dinge wie 1980.


Das wirst du auch nicht ändern. Andere Generation - andere Sicht auf die Dinge.
Genau wie viele - eigentlich alle Seiten - Akzeptanz fordern, so gehört zur Akzeptanz auch, dass diejenigen akzeptiert werden, die das anders sehen, fühlen, erleben, was auch immer.

Du kriegst nie alle unter einen Hut, denn jedes Mal, wenn man denkt, dass dieser Punkt erreicht ist, kommt jemand, der eine neue Rolle hat, ein neues Befindnis, eine neue Einstellung, whatever, was bisher nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw. darunter war. Der Versuch, ihn mit drunter zu holen, kann dazu führen, dass wieder jemand anderes im Regen steht, weil ganz einfach der Platz unter dem Schirm auch seine Grenzen hat.
So beißt dich die Katze immer öfter selber in den Schwanz.

Aber mal zum Thema an sich. Eine Sache fällt mir allerdings auf.
Der prozentuale Anteil von LGBTQ Charakteren in Comics, in neuen Verfilmungen, seien es Serien oder Spielfilme, scheint unproportional höher zu sein, als der tatsächliche Anteil in der realen Gesamtbevölkerung.
Aber vielleicht sind LGBTQ´s ja auch besonders affin darin, den Superhelden-Comic-Job zu erledigen und deshalb dort besonders häufig anzutreffen. 
Oder, und das ist die andere Möglichkeit, ist es gerade nichts weiter als gesellschaftspolitisch opportun?
Hach, wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu simpel: Wir sind ein Teil des Systems und funktionieren so, wie die Maschine nun mal funktioniert. Der Redakteur ist nach wie vor ein Mensch, der sich durchaus auch Gedanken darüber machen darf, worüber er oder sie da gerade berichtet.


Das ist mir wiederum zu einfach ... d.h. Redakteure die keinen Bock auf ihre Arbeit haben berichten gar nicht?! Solche News und Artikel werden verfasst um Reaktionen hervorzuholen, und wenn es nur der Befriedigung der Neugierde dient. Bild und Co gibt es nur aus dem Grund, eben weil es genug Leute gibt die diese Informationen interessieren und konsumieren.

D.h. selbst wenn ich einen Artikel verfasse, dass ein Sack Reis in China umgefallen ist, wird es wen geben den es interessiert und damit hab ich den Job erfolgreich beendet.

Wenn du es wirklich simpel möchtest: wenn dich diese bzw. solche News nicht interessieren, warum liest und vor allem kommentierst du die dann?



> Aber wenn es jetzt normal ist, braucht man denn darüber wirklich noch zu berichten? Ich stelle ja nicht in Frage, dass es "damals" so war, aber haben wir denn nun "damals" verlassen, oder sind wir immer noch erst auf dem Weg "damals" zu verlassen?


Ich habe nicht geschrieben das es normal ist ...  



> Wann wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach das Level an Normalität erreicht, bei dem man aufhören könnte, darüber zu berichten?


... wenn niemand diese News anklickt, liest, kommentiert. Einfach weil man sich denkt "kenn ich schon, laaaaaaangweilig" und zur nächsten News wechselt.

Dann haben wir eine Normalität erreicht und dann würden solche News auch nicht mehr verfasst, siehe ersten Absatz bzgl. Markt und Nachfrage.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> [...]Oder, und das ist die andere Möglichkeit, ist es gerade nichts weiter als gesellschaftspolitisch opportun?
> Hach, wer weiß das schon?


Aber sicher doch ... oder meinst du das die Unternehmen, die sich am pride month beteiligt haben, intern keine Probleme mit ihren AN hinsichtlich Tolerenz und ähnlichen Vorfällen wie Mobbing haben?! 

Vor allem haben Unternehmen nicht nur die gesellschaftlichen Dinge im Kopf sondern möchten auch Geld verdienen: Markt und Nachfrage. Wenn sie gute Geschichte schreiben (zeichnen) und die anvisierte Kundschaft zufrieden ist: gut. Wenn die Kundschaft der Meinung ist, das ist schrott, wird das Produkt eingestellt oder überarbeitet.

Das ist das tolle an einer (gesunden) Marktwirtschaft!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. bin ich ja ein besonderes Exemplar, aber mir gehts dadurch weder besser, noch schlechter und, halt dich fest, auch nachdem ich erfahren habe das mein Lieblingsschurke Loki bisexuell ist, weil es in einem Nebensatz in der Serie erwähnt wurde, mag ich die Figur weder mehr noch weniger. Ich hab es zur Kenntnis genommen ... fertig.


Das ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel, wo mich die Tatsache an sich null  gestört hat, aber die Reaktionen langsam doch etwas nervig waren. 

Als die Szene kam und ich kurz darauf auf einer Review-Seite den ersten Artikel dazu las, dachte ich mir schon:“ Da kommen jetzt wieder die Empörten unter ihren Steinen hervor und regen sich drüber auf, obwohl die keine Ahnung haben, was die nordische Vorlage noch so alles getrieben hat.“ und tadaaaaaaa, es war so. Auch hier im
Forum. 

Dann ging die Serie weiter, Dinge nahmen ihren Lauf und ich dachte mir:“ ok, und *jetzt *wird sich die andere Seite aufregen, weil man sich da mehr von versprochen hat.“ Und ja, da gab es wohl gerade auf Twitter Leute, die genau deswegen Kritik übten. 

Und das ist das, was ich mittlerweile anstrengend finde. Anstatt die Dinge einfach etwas entspannter anzugehen, rennt das halbe Internet wie ein aufgescheuchter Hühnerstall herum und gackert seine Empörung in die Welt hinaus. Entschuldigung für diese Überspitzung, aber so langsam wird man da etwas müde.


----------



## weazz1980 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich glaube du verstehst den Punkt nicht. Natürlich möchte man als Verlag etwas verdienen, aber ggf. gibt es zig tausend Leser die sich, z.B. wg. Ihrer Herkunft und Hautfarbe und sexuellen Vorlieben, vernachlässigt vor kommen und sich jetzt freuen, in einem Comic berücksichtigt zu werden.



Ich habe damit überhaupt kein Problem... ich lese keine Comics. Es ist halt die Art und Weise, wie jetzt auf einmal gefühlt jeder Superheld/Charakter in Filmen/Büchern Schwul/Bi/Trans/non-binär oder sonstwas ist, und dazu natürlich noch die Quotenstatisten, ein Dunkelhäutiger, ein Chinese, und vielleicht noch einer mit Behinderung.

Und es geht um die Verschandelung von alteingesessenen Marken, die auf Biegen und Brechen modernisiert werden müssen. Warum heißt es denn "go woke, go broke?" Richtig, weil den Scheiss niemand sehen will... weil es gekünstelt wirkt und nicht ehrlich. Man merkt einfach, dass hier alleine das Kaptal dahinter steht und sonst nichts. Und das bringt den Betroffenen auch nichts, im Gegenteil. Die Leute sind eher sauer auf die LGBTQ-Community, weil "die" ihre Franchise kaputt machen.

Ist halt leider immer so, dass Kapitalismus viele gute Bewegungen kaputt machen. Siehe Black Live Matter usw... da wechseln die Firmen dann ihr Logo, schreiben ein paar Tweets und tun so, als würde Sie die Menschen wirklich interessieren, lol!


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

Superkid wächst mit wahsninnig viel Peer Pressure (Sohn von Superman und so) auf, kommt damit nicht klar und wird Schwul.

So ne Story würde in ner Verarsche passen aber...

So ein Scheiss... 

Christopher Reeve dreht sich im Grab um...

Und was für eine Wirkung hat dass auf die Kinder...

Schlagzeile 2040 Bild "Der Schwulenboom fing anno 2022 an als Millionen Teens sich mit Superman identifizierten"

Playboy "Es wird nicht mehr genug gef...."

Stern "Das Aussterben der Menscheit ist nach reichlicher Rechersche Superman zu verdanken"

Ich schmeiss mich grad voll weg


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2021)

früher hätte man wohl gesagt: _wayne_? 🤷‍♂️

ansonsten was @Nyx-Adreena sagt: einfach mal bißchen entspannter mit diversen (höhö) themen umgehen. ich empfinde derartige artikel, zumal in dieser frequenz inzwischen auch beinahe nur noch als nervend. der (meist schweigenden) mehrheit, zu der auch ich mich zähle, ist die sexuelle orientierung eines superhelden vermutlich schlicht scheißegal. eine winzige minderheit lässt sich davon triggern, was natürlich gegenrede provoziert, bis in den kommentarspalten irgendwann das blut spritzt. erkenntnisgewinn? regelmäßig 0. ich hoffe, es rechnet sich wenigstens klickmäßig...


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> früher hätte man wohl gesagt: _wayne_? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ansonsten was @Nyx-Adreena sagt: einfach mal bißchen entspannter mit diversen (höhö) themen umgehen. ich empfinde derartige artikel, zumal in dieser frequenz inzwischen auch beinahe nur noch als nervend. der (meist schweigenden) mehrheit, zu der auch ich mich zähle, ist die sexuelle orientierung eines superhelden vermutlich schlicht scheißegal. eine winzige minderheit lässt sich davon triggern, was natürlich gegenrede provoziert, bis in den kommentarspalten irgendwann das blut spritzt. erkenntnisgewinn? regelmäßig 0. ich hoffe, es rechnet sich wenigstens klickmäßig...



DEINE Meinung ist egal, DU bist nicht die Zielgruppe. Was löst das bei den Millionen Teens aus?

Es gab mal eine Zeit da würde mich sowas aufregen. Zum Glück ist mir die Menscheit mittlerweile egal, so kann ich ruhiger Schlafen.


----------



## Frullo (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist mir wiederum zu einfach ... d.h. Redakteure die keinen Bock auf ihre Arbeit haben berichten gar nicht?! Solche News und Artikel werden verfasst um Reaktionen hervorzuholen, und wenn es nur der Befriedigung der Neugierde dient. Bild und Co gibt es nur aus dem Grund, eben weil es genug Leute gibt die diese Informationen interessieren und konsumieren.
> 
> D.h. selbst wenn ich einen Artikel verfasse, dass ein Sack Reis in China umgefallen ist, wird es wen geben den es interessiert und damit hab ich den Job erfolgreich beendet.



Nur weil eine potentielle Nachfrage besteht, entbindet dies den Verfasser des Artikels nicht von seiner Verantwortung bezüglich der Auswirkungen eines von ihm verfassten Artikels. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Artikel nicht neutral ( = reiner Informationsgehalt ohne eigenen gesellschaftlichen Kommentar) verfasst wurde. Aber "ein weiterer Schritt hin zur Normalität" ist eine Meinung und keine reine Information.

Du darfst daher durchaus Artikel über den gefallenen Sack reis verfassen, wenn Du ihn aber mit einem Kommentar garnierst bezüglich der Deiner Meinung nach mangelnden Qualität chinesischer Säcke...




Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn du es wirklich simpel möchtest: wenn dich diese bzw. solche News nicht interessieren, warum liest und vor allem kommentierst du die dann?



Mich interessiert daran der Massstab an Berichtenswertem. Und Du hast recht - der reine Informationsgehalt war den Klick (für mich) nicht wirklich wert.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben das es normal ist ...





Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei es ja eben nicht normal ist *bzw. jetzt erst normal ist*, dass man solche Figuren explizit mit so einer Backstory ausstattet.



Quod erat demonstrandum? 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn niemand diese News anklickt, liest, kommentiert. Einfach weil man sich denkt "kenn ich schon, laaaaaaangweilig" und zur nächsten News wechselt.
> 
> Dann haben wir eine Normalität erreicht und dann würden solche News auch nicht mehr verfasst, siehe ersten Absatz bzgl. Markt und Nachfrage.



Das die Erde rund ist, ist normal. Wenn nun hier permanent Artikel darüber erscheinen würden, dass man einen weiteren Schritt in die richtige Richtung getätigt habe, um auch den hinterletzten Flacherdler davon zu überzeugen, dass er falsch liegt - ich wette, es würde jede Menge Leute geben, die den Artikel dennoch lesen und kommentieren würden mit: Nicht schon wieder - ganz ähnlich, wie es hier zugeht. 

Vielleicht habe ich ja einen falschen Eindruck, aber mir scheint es, dass es den meisten überhaupt nichts ausmacht, dass da nun ein Superman durch unsere Comic-Himmel fliegt, der (auch) auf Männer steht. Die meisten scheinen sich vor allem darüber Gedanken zu machen (und diese auszudrücken), dass schon wieder über etwas berichtet wird, dass doch inzwischen so ziemlich normal geworden ist...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Solange er seinen Lümmel nicht auspackt und die Glocken läuten läßt ist es mir vollkommen Wumpe ob Superman mit einer Frau, einem Mann oder einem Colaautomaten bumst (sorry für das flapsige). 

Zumal es 0,0 mit dem Storycontent zu tun hat. Diese ständigen Backgroundinfos die mit dem eigentlichen Filmcontent nichts zu tun haben nerven einfach nur.

Manchmal denke ich, daß die nur gebracht werden um wieder mal zu provozieren oder irgendwelche Gegensprecher aus den Löchern zu locken damit es mal wieder etwas "knallt".


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Solange er seinen Lümmel nicht auspackt und die Glocken läuten läßt ist es mir vollkommen Wumpe ob Superman mit einer Frau, einem Mann oder einem Colaautomaten bumst (sorry für das flapsige).
> 
> Zumal es 0,0 mit dem Storycontent zu tun hat. Diese ständigen Backgroundinfos die mit dem eigentlichen Filmcontent nichts zu tun haben nerven einfach nur.
> 
> Manchmal denke ich, daß die nur gebracht werden um wieder mal zu provozieren oder irgendwelche Gegensprecher aus den Löchern zu locken damit es mal wieder etwas "knallt".



Wenn Du in ne Kneipe gehst und Dich mit nem Tzp unterhälst, ist es das gleiche wenn er Pudelschwul ist oder nen Turbomacho? Ich hoffe die übertreibens nicht mit dem Schwulsein...

Also ich bin in meinem Leben von viel mehr Männern angesprochen wurden als von Frauen ob ich nicht Bock auf nen F.... hätte...irgendwas mache ICH falsch!


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Du in ne Kneipe gehst und Dich mit nem Tzp unterhälst, ist es das gleiche wenn er Pudelschwul ist oder nen Turbomacho? Ich hoffe die übertreibens nicht mit dem Schwulsein...
> 
> Also ich bin in meinem Leben von viel mehr Männern angesprochen wurden als von Frauen ob ich nicht Bock auf nen F.... hätte...irgendwas mache ICH falsch!


Wurde auch schon angemacht. Wenn ich dann deutlich sage nö nicht mein Ufer habe ich (meist) Ruhe. Klar gibts auch penetrante wo man noch deutlicher werden muß. Manchmal sogar auf der Männertoilette von älteren wohl mit entsprechenden Druck in der Hose. Aber sonst ?

Nur im Film will ich ehrlich gesagt keine deutlich schwulenlastigen Inhalt haben wenn er nicht paßt. Wenn man das Thema im Film natürlich integriert hat und man es merkt ok. Aber nicht mit der Brechstange.

Daß es auch funktioniert zeigen Filme wie Philadelphia oder auch Brokeback Mountain.

Aber nicht alá He ich bin jetzt der Superheld und habe super dicke Eier und will jetzt aber mal....


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Filme wie Philadelphia



Hehe, beim lesen Deines Beitrages wollte ich o.g. Film als Antwort posten bevor ich es in Deinem Beitrag las


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Ein absolut genialer Film mit Tom Hanks und einem Super Soundtrack.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

Bruce 4ever!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil ein Markt bedient wird, der in der Vergangenheit unterrepräsentiert war?


Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist eine Gruppe von 5% - 10% ? die seit 2000 Jahren hintenan gestellt wurden praktisch für die nächsten 2000 Jahre zu überrepräsentieren möchte ich mal arg anzweifeln.

Es ist für mich wie bei der Gleichberechtigung, jetzt versuchen zu wollen das Unrecht zu kompensieren erzeugt nur neues Unrecht in Gegenrichtung und alles andere als einen fairen gleichberechtigten Umgang.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Oktober 2021)

Daniel Link - Superman - bisexuell.
Clickbait Trigger.
Case closed. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. bin ich ja ein besonderes Exemplar, aber mir gehts dadurch weder besser, noch schlechter und, halt dich fest, auch nachdem ich erfahren habe das mein Lieblingsschurke Loki bisexuell ist, weil es in einem Nebensatz in der Serie erwähnt wurde, mag ich die Figur weder mehr noch weniger. Ich hab es zur Kenntnis genommen ... fertig.


Loki ist dein Lieblingsschurke und du weißt nicht, daß Loki absolut alles bumst was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist - inklusive dem Baum? 
Äußerst passend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Oktober 2021)

*löschen*


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch ... oder meinst du das die Unternehmen, die sich am pride month beteiligt haben, intern keine Probleme mit ihren AN hinsichtlich Tolerenz und ähnlichen Vorfällen wie Mobbing haben?!
> 
> Vor allem haben Unternehmen nicht nur die gesellschaftlichen Dinge im Kopf sondern möchten auch Geld verdienen: Markt und Nachfrage. Wenn sie gute Geschichte schreiben (zeichnen) und die anvisierte Kundschaft zufrieden ist: gut. Wenn die Kundschaft der Meinung ist, das ist schrott, wird das Produkt eingestellt oder überarbeitet.
> 
> Das ist das tolle an einer (gesunden) Marktwirtschaft!


Also, ich musste erstmal recherchieren, was und wann der Pride Month war und wann.
Ist komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich kein TV im klassischen Sinne mehr schaue.
Keine Ahnung, wie es in Unternehmen ist, die sich - wie auch immer - daran beteiligt haben und ehrlich gesagt ist mir das völlig wumpe. 
Man muss auch mit dem Echo auf solche Aktionen leben.

Inwieweit der Rest wirklich immer unternehmerisch motiviert ist und nicht aus Angst vor dem Geschrei einer dann doch eher kleinen Minderheit, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Dann hat es auch mit Marktwirtschaft nur noch am Rande zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und? Es handelt sich um einen Reboot, d.h. eine komplett neue Geschichte und kein zusammenhängendes Universum wie das MCU.


a) wußte ich nicht
b) hach, wie originell
c) er sollte trotzdem die Charakter Eigenschaften des Originals beinhalten


Rabowke schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial nun mal anders ist, alle Kryptonier sind Schwarz bzw. dunkelhäutig, dann ist es eben so und ich sehe hier keine Probleme.


Kontinuität. Charakteridentität.

Man kann doch problemlos einen anderen Super-black-man Planeten erfinden. Dann hätte man sogar noch die Möglichkeit, sich eine neue interessante Origin Story ausdenken zu können. Oder gar andere Fähigkeiten und Schwachstellen, so daß man auch andere, neue Geschichten zu deren Ausnutzung erzählen könnte.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Um beim Beispiel Bond zu bleiben: hat es dich gestört das Felix Leiter in den Craig-Bonds schwarz ist? In den vorherigen Filmen mit Brosnan, Connery, Moore, Dalton (?), war er weiß.


Hätte es, ja. Wenn ich seit irgendeinem bekloppten Brosnan Bond mit einer schmelzenden Eisfestung und der Flucht daraus auch nur einen neueren Bond gesehen hätte.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Für mich hat es absolut keinen Unterschied gemacht: er war von der CIA. Punkt. Genau so wenig würde es mich stören, wenn Elba den Bond verkörpern würde. Wo ist das Problem? Gerade in England (!) sind viele dunkelhäutige und natürlich auch Inder, als Beispiel vertreten. D.h. Q könnte z.B. weiblich und indischer Abstammung sein ... wäre bzgl. "Lore" rund um den MI6 passend.


Das wäre kein Problem, wenn er denn biesher auch schwarz gewesen wäre.
Wie gesagt:
Kontinuität. Charakteridentität.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau macht es einen Unterschied ob die Braut, Stromberg, Leon und Tenet dunkelhäutig sind?


Es macht einen Unterschied, weil das eben die Eigenschaften des Charakters sind, die uns bisher erzählt wurden.
Weil uns eben erzählt wurde: Diese lächerliche Weißhaut ist Stromberg, Bernd Stromberg.

Man kann ja problemlos stattdessen - bzw: zusätzlich was mit "Jörg Schornbach" als "schwarzen Stromberg" drehen, der dann Ähnliches (oder eben nicht, weil Schwarze ja ganz andere Dinge erleben!)  in einer Krankenhausverwaltung veranstaltet.

Aber Charakter X ist eben definiert, sobald ua. die Hautfarbe das erste Mal für den Zuschauer/Leser dargestellt wird.

Ansonsten können wir das auch lassen mit Namen und so'm Zeug. Dann heißen die halt "Chef", "DeppVomDienst" und alle anderen "Typ" und "Ische".


Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber auch Jack Sparrow ... dir ist schon bewusst dass es so etwas wie Rassismus unter Piraten kaum bzw. gar nicht gab?


Es geht nicht darum, daß diese Episode in sich dann unglaubwürdig wäre, sonder einzig und allein um Kontinuität & Charakteridentität.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das die richtige Richtung?
> Heißt das, dass die bisherigen Comics „falsch“ waren



Nein, es heißt, dass die Autoren und ihr Werk sich weiterentickelt haben.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, es heißt, dass die Autoren und ihr Werk sich weiterentickelt haben.


Dass sich die original Autoren noch weiterentwickeln, wage ich aber dezent zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, es heißt, dass die Autoren und ihr Werk sich weiterentickelt haben.


Ahh, so nennt man das. 
Aber wieso wird der neu eingeschlagene Weg die „richtige Richtung“ genannt. 
Die Antwort auf diese Frage hast du hiermit auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Dass sich die original Autoren noch weiterentwickeln, wage ich aber dezent zu bezweifeln.


Dann ersetz' es halt durch "Entscheider". Immer dieses Erbsenzählen




General-Lee schrieb:


> Ahh, so nennt man das.
> Aber wieso wird der neu eingeschlagene Weg die „richtige Richtung“ genannt.
> Die Antwort auf diese Frage hast du hiermit auch nicht gegeben.



Verbesserung bedeutet nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass es vorher falsch war. Nur dass es sich verbessert hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ahh, so nennt man das.
> Aber wieso wird der neu eingeschlagene Weg die „richtige Richtung“ genannt.
> Die Antwort auf diese Frage hast du hiermit auch nicht gegeben.


Degeneration ist ja auch eine Weiterentwicklung, nur halt nicht zum Guten.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Verbesserung bedeutet nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass es vorher falsch war. Nur dass es sich verbessert hat.


Wo im Artikel ist von Verbesserung die Rede gewesen.
Es geht um die Aussage gleich zu Beginn, dass man nun einige Schritte in die „richtige Richtung“ gehe.
Die „Verbesserung“ hast du ins Spiel gebracht und tust jetzt so, als hätte das im Artikel gestanden. Hat es nicht…und damit ist meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wo im Artikel ist von Verbesserung die Rede gewesen.
> Es geht um die Aussage gleich zu Beginn, dass man nun einige Schritte in die „richtige Richtung“ gehe.
> Die „Verbesserung“ hast du ins Spiel gebracht und tust jetzt so, als hätte das im Artikel gestanden. Hat es nicht…und damit ist meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.



Weißte was? Ich habe keine Lust auf Erbsenzählen und Goldwage. Dass ein" Schritt in die richtige Richtung" eine Metapher für Verbesserung ist, dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Hier wurde kein echter Schritt getätigt sondern es wird die Verbesserung eines Zustands beschrieben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Weißte was? Ich habe keine Lust auf Erbsenzählen und Goldwage. Dass ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung eine Verbesserung ist, dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Sonst wäre es nicht die richtige Richtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann erklär doch mal WARUM das die richtige Richtung, von mir aus auch eine Verbesserung sein soll?


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na dann erklär doch mal WARUM das die richtige Richtung, von mir aus auch eine Verbesserung sein soll?



Durch die Darstellung eines Bi-Charakters in einem positiven Kontext (Superheld) leisten die Comics einen Betrag zu besseren Akzeptanz und Toleranz. Das ist besser. Oder nicht?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Durch die Darstellung eines Bi-Charakters in einem positiven Kontext (Superheld) leisten die Comics einen Betrag zu besseren Akzeptanz und Toleranz. Das ist besser. Oder nicht?


Findest du? Finde ich nicht, bzw. erschließt sich mir der Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Findest du? Finde ich nicht, bzw. erschließt sich mir der Zusammenhang nicht.


Was genau ist dir unklar? Warum höhere Toleranz und Akzeptanz eine gute Sache ist? Oder wie die Darstellung eines Charakters diese Akzeptanz positiv fördert?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Was genau ist dir unklar? Warum höhere Toleranz und Akzeptanz eine gute Sache ist? Oder wie die Darstellung eines Charakters diese Akzeptanz positiv fördert?


Weil die krampfhaften Besetzungen von Rollen nichts mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz zu tun haben, sondern eher befremdlich wirken.
Als wäre bisher Intoleranz zelebriert worden…das ist alles Bullshit, mehr nicht.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weil die krampfhaften Besetzungen von Rollen nichts mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz zu tun haben, sondern eher befremdlich wirken.
> Als wäre bisher Intoleranz zelebriert worden…das ist alles Bullshit, mehr nicht.


Wann genau ist denn die Besetzung einer Rolle "krampfhaft" im Gegensatz zu ganz normal, nicht "krampfhaft"? Wer entscheidet das? Unter welchen Umständen würdest du einen beliebigen LGBTQ-whatever Charakter als "nicht krampfhaft" akzeptieren?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wann genau ist denn die Besetzung einer Rolle "krampfhaft" im Gegensatz zu ganz normal, nicht "krampfhaft"? Wer entscheidet das? Unter welchen Umständen würdest du einen beliebigen LGBTQ-whatever Charakter als "nicht krampfhaft" akzeptieren?


Weil ich das ganze LGBTQ Gedöns für Bullshit halte.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weil ich das ganze LGBTQ Gedöns für Bullshit halte.


Und genau deshalb brauchen wir mehr Akzeptanz und Toleranz dafür.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb brauchen wir mehr Akzeptanz und Toleranz dafür.


Und Zwangsbesetzungen, Quoten, die aufgesetzt wirkenden diesbezüglichen Charaktere und krampfhaft auf “Linie“ gebrachten Drehbücher sollen das bewirken? Da lachen doch die Hühner.
Wird an meiner Meinung nichts ändern, im Gegenteil.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wird an meiner Meinung nichts ändern, im Gegenteil.



Das kommt von alleine mit Alter und Weisheit.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das kommt von alleine mit Alter und Weisheit.


Was glaubst du denn, wie alt ich bin?


----------



## mrvice (12. Oktober 2021)

oh gott.... nicht schon wieder..... das nimmt kein ende bis alle kindheitserinnerungen komplett zerstört oder ab-absurdum geführt wurden...


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, wie alt ich bin?


Alter UND Weisheit.
Wie alt und weise glaubst du ist jemand, der auf die Bitte nach Toleranz und Akzeptanz mit Trotzigkeit reagiert?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Alter UND Weisheit.
> Wie alt und weise glaubst du ist jemand, der auf die Bitte nach Toleranz und Akzeptanz mit Trotzigkeit reagiert?


Mit Trotz hat das nichts zu tun und dreh mir die Worte nicht im Munde um.
Habe 2 Mal zum Ausdruck gebracht, wofür ich das alles halte. Ich habe eine Meinung dazu, die hatte ich schon immer und die hat sich auch nicht geändert.


----------



## lokokokode (12. Oktober 2021)

Und!? Wer alles hat sich unbewusst den A... zugeknifffen beim Lesen? XD


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> dreh mir die Worte nicht im Munde um.



Mache ich gerne, sobald du meine Fragen weiter oben nicht mehr einfach ignorierst.

1: Was genau ist dir unklar? Warum höhere Toleranz und Akzeptanz eine gute Sache ist? Oder wie die Darstellung eines Charakters diese Akzeptanz positiv fördert?

2: Wann genau ist denn die Besetzung einer Rolle "krampfhaft" im Gegensatz zu ganz normal, nicht "krampfhaft"? Wer entscheidet das? Unter welchen Umständen würdest du einen beliebigen LGBTQ-whatever Charakter als "nicht krampfhaft" akzeptieren?

Bis dahin behandele ich dich, wie du mich behandelst. Unaufrichtig.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Alter UND Weisheit.
> Wie alt und weise glaubst du ist jemand, der auf die Bitte nach Toleranz und Akzeptanz mit Trotzigkeit reagiert?


Ach so…ja die Weisheit. Hast du ja wahrscheinlich intravenös bekommen.
Zu Toleranz und Akzeptanz: Kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen homosexuellen Menschen bei der Ausübung seiner Neigungen be- oder gehindert zu haben oder bei der Identifikation mit an sich respektierlichen Haushaltgeräten.
Weiß nicht, was eigentlich dann der Vorwurf soll, so als würde man es tun.
Was aber völlig gaga ist…die Quoten dazu, sie krampfhaft in Rollen zu quetschen und das dann auch noch offensiv zu thematisieren. Was soll das alles?
Als wäre die Welt dagegen. Das ist Blödsinn, überdrehtes Geltungsbedürfnis UND…meiner Ansicht nach eine arrogante Inanspruchnahme von Aufmerksamkeit.


xaan schrieb:


> Mache ich gerne, sobald du meine Fragen weiter oben nicht mehr einfach ignorierst.
> 
> 1: Was genau ist dir unklar? Warum höhere Toleranz und Akzeptanz eine gute Sache ist? Oder wie die Darstellung eines Charakters diese Akzeptanz positiv fördert?
> 
> ...


Siehe oben…
…
Ich spiele jetzt noch ne Runde The Last of Us II…weil ich ja ein Problem mit Schwulen und Lesben habe… 🙄


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Zu Toleranz und Akzeptanz: Kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen homosexuellen Menschen bei der Ausübung seiner Neigungen be- oder gehindert zu haben oder bei der Identifikation mit an sich respektierlichen Haushaltgeräten.


Den Machern der Comics geht es nicht um deine persönliche Toleranz, sondern die Gesamtgesellschaftliche. Denen ist völlig klar, dass sie nicht jeden erreichen werden. Dass es immer einige Menschen gibt, die aus blanker Trotzigkeit genau gegenteilig reagieren.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Den Machern der Comics geht es nicht um deine persönliche Toleranz, sondern die Gesamtgesellschaftliche. Denen ist völlig klar, dass sie nicht jeden erreichen werden. Dass es immer einige Menschen gibt, die aus blanker Trotzigkeit genau gegenteilig reagieren.


Der Logik nach bin ich nicht Teil der Gesellschaft? Nun, ich denke, das bin ich sehr wohl und zwar des übergroßen Teiles, der doch laut deiner Ausführung genau der Teil ist, der angesprochen werden soll.
Und es sollte doch den Machern um jeden geht, schließlich beansprucht die „andere Seite“ ja genau die Grundeinstellung gerne für sich und pocht genau auf diesen Punkt, das wirkluch JEDER*in wichtig sei.
Aber wenn es um die anderen (uns/mich)geht, dann ist nicht mehr jeder wichtig?
Könnte man ja auch intolerant nennen, aber zumindest inkonsequent.
Und nochmal, mit Trotz hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Ein billiger Versuch der Katalogisierung, wenn grad keine passende Schublade da ist.


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade in Musikalischer Stimmung hicks

Superman is gonna die tonite
Supi did not come to fight
Superman is that what aint right
Supidu has gotta twat alright!!


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man gerade in diesen Thread rein schaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

Och, hier geht's ja mal wieder ab. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel, wo mich die Tatsache an sich null  gestört hat, aber die Reaktionen langsam doch etwas nervig waren.
> 
> Als die Szene kam und ich kurz darauf auf einer Review-Seite den ersten Artikel dazu las, dachte ich mir schon:“ Da kommen jetzt wieder die Empörten unter ihren Steinen hervor und regen sich drüber auf, obwohl die keine Ahnung haben, was die nordische Vorlage noch so alles getrieben hat.“ und tadaaaaaaa, es war so. Auch hier im
> Forum.
> ...


Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Loki aus der nordischen Mythologie sich in eine Stute verwandelte und sich von einem Hengst hat schwängern lassen, erscheint mir die Bisexualität des Serien-Lokis sehr wenig "kritikwürdig" oder "woke".  Ich fand die Szene übrigens auch vollkommen in Ordnung und hat mich auch überhaupt nicht gestört. 

Ich bin absolut für die Repräsentation dieser Themen in Unterhaltungsmedien. 

Den Umgang mit dem Thema empfinde ich allerdings als überaus anstrengend. Sowohl medial, als auch seitens der User. Ich bin halt nun auch kein Befürworter der Holzhammermethode und der "Guckt mal, wir haben jetzt bisexuelle/homosexuelle Figuren in unserer Franchise"-Marketingstrategie. Damit fördert man zwar, dass das Thema gesellschaftlich präsent ist. Aber man fördert keinen natürlichen Umgang damit. Allerdings hab ich die Gelassenheit, drüber zu stehen und mein Urteil auf Basis des Produktes zu äußern, nicht auf Basis des Marketings. 

Es muss jedoch nicht medial noch aufgebauscht werden. Produzenten und Autoren müssen sich nicht hinstellen und stolz verkünden, "starke weibliche Heldinnen" zu repräsentieren oder dass Charakter X und Y oder Sohn von Charakter A und B bisexuell oder homosexuell ist. Das wird der Konsument schon von allein mitbekommen. Einfach machen und fertig. 

Und dann sind da halt die User, die sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen und denen es spätestens nach dem dritten Satz nicht mehr um das Thema an sich geht, sondern nur noch darum, dem Diskussionspartner auf den Tisch zu kacken. Übrigens ist das auch wieder hier im Thread der Fall. 

Eigentlich sollte es gar nicht um das "was" gehen. Sondern viel mehr um das "wie". Wenn mir ein User mit "Das ist Bullshit" oder sonst was kommt, ist das genauso dämlich, wie der Produzent, dem Regenbögen vor lauter Begeisterung aus dem Hintern flattern, wenn er von "starken weiblichen Persönlichkeiten" spricht. 

Bleibt doch einfach mal entspannt.


----------



## arrgh (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber man fördert keinen natürlichen Umgang damit.


Amen!


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Amen!


Allerdings muss ich wohl dazu sagen, dass es auch abseits der PR Produkte gibt, die dies bezüglich in der Darstellung von Minderheiten nicht überzeugen.

Lev - ehemals Lilly -  aus The Last of Us 2 z.B. Der Junge ist Transgender. Hier hätte es, mMn, aber auch nur zwei vernünftige Möglichkeiten geben sollen: Entweder nicht thematisieren. Also gar nicht. 

Oder aufzeigen, wie sich der Junge als Transgender in einer solchen Welt fühlt, in der der Fortbestand der Menschheit eines der obersten Prioritäten ist, und was er innerlich durch macht. Wurde halt aber in einem kurzen Dialog, der das Ganze in zwei, drei Sätzen thematisierte, abgespeist. Und das, was Lev (für den Spieler sichtbar) durch macht, hätte auch gänzlich ohne sein Dasein als Transgender passieren können. Hat halt einfach keine Rolle für seinen Part in der Story gespielt, obwohl's angesprochen wurde. Ebenso gut hätte er auch einfach eine "starke weibliche Persönlichkeit" sein können, die sich gegen die Sitten seiner Truppe stellt. Gibt's ja auch zuhauf.  

"Einfach so stehen lassen" funktioniert in so einem Setting einfach nicht. Anders sähe es aus, wäre TLoU2 ein modernes SciFi- oder Cyberpunk-Game. Daher hat mich auch nicht gestört, dass der NPC Claire Russel in Cyberpunk 2077 erwähnte, dass sie eine Geschlechtsangleichung hat durchführen lassen. Hat halt einfach ins Setting gepasst und es war ein ganz natürlicher Dialog.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Damit fördert man zwar, dass das Thema gesellschaftlich präsent ist. Aber man fördert keinen natürlichen Umgang damit.



Das liegt an der Natur von Superhelden. Sie sind ja per definition nicht natürlich. Und Superman gleich mal doppelt nicht, denn gerade er ist wie kein anderer Held ein unrealistisches Ideal. Bevor der "natürliche Umgang" überhaupt passieren kann muss aber auch bei den Menschen erst mal die Akzeptanz und Toleranz dafür da sein. So sehr das bei den Leuten hier im Forum egal ist weil sie diese Tolerannz längst haben, so sehr ist das aber in vielen Teilen der Welt - auch und gerade der westlichen Welt - nicht der Fall. Eine positive Darstellung in einem als Idealbild bekannten Charakter kann den Weg dorthin bereiten.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Natur von Superhelden. Sie sind ja per definition nicht natürlich. Und Superman gleich mal doppelt nicht, denn gerade er ist wie kein anderer Held ein unrealistisches Ideal.


Und das schließt meine Aussage jetzt komplett aus, oder wie? Mittlerweile sind Superhelden ja nicht nur eindimensionale Abziehbilder irgendwelcher Ideale, sondern fiktive Persönlichkeiten mit gewissem Tiefgang.



xaan schrieb:


> Bevor der "natürliche Umgang" überhaupt passieren kann muss aber auch bei den Menschen erst mal die Akzeptanz und Toleranz dafür da sein. Die positive Darstellung in einem als Idealbild bekannten Charakter kann den Weg dorethin bereiten.


Natürlich kann die positive Darstellung den Weg dort hin bereiten. Hab ich auch gar nicht bestritten und ich bin - wie gesagt - Befürworter dieser Thematik. 

Aber man schafft Akzeptanz nicht, indem man dem Konsumenten das Thema wie einen nassen Lappen ins Gesicht schleudert. Vor allem nicht bei denen, die das Thema sowieso schon als "Bullshit" bezeichnen. 

Viele Menschen haben nach wie vor so gut wie keine Berührungspunkte mit dem Thema, weil's einfach nicht Teil ihrer eigenen Lebenswelt ist. Sieht man mal von der medialen Präsenz ab. Da ist die Holzhammermethode auch nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl, um Akzeptanz zu schaffen.

Um Akzeptanz und Toleranz zu schaffen, sollte man mal da beginnen, wo man eigentlich immer beginnen sollte: In der Erziehung. Allerspätestens im Sexualkundeunterricht in der Schule. Und da wird es halt noch seeehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. 

Die ganze Thematik wird medial sehr häufig beworben, als sei es das neuste krasseste Produkt, das noch nie da gewesen ist und das man unbedingt haben muss. Und damit hab ich ein Problem. Nicht mit der Thematik an sich.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und das schließt meine Aussage jetzt komplett aus, oder wie?


Habe ich das gesagt? Nein.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber man schafft Akzeptanz nicht, indem man dem Konsumenten das Thema wie einen nassen Lappen ins Gesicht schleudert. Vor allem nicht bei denen, die das Thema sowieso schon als "Bullshit" bezeichnen.



Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag, wie es sonst gemacht werden könnte? In welcher Weise wäre es deiner Meinung nach kein "nasser Lappen ins Gesicht"? Und in welcher Weise würde es insbesondere diejenigen Menschen erreichen, die das Thema sowieso schon als "Bullshit" bezeichnen?

Es ist immer schön leicht zu sagen _"so nicht. anders"_. Aber WIE anders denn? Mach' doch mal nen Vorschlag?

Edit: Und ja, klar, erziehung ist ein guter Anfang. Aber erstens keiner der von Superhelden-Autoren unternommen werden kann und zweitens ein Henne-Ei-Problem wenn die Eltern sich dem aktiv widersetzen. Es als Propagand oder Indoktrination etc. ansehen. (jap, das ist das Weltbild einiger AFD-Anhänger).


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Habe ich das gesagt? Nein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indem man mit den Themen a) nicht übertreibt (nicht in gefühlt jedem 2. Film oder Spiel sollte es sich um LBQT drehen), b) das dann so einbauen das es Sinn ergibt (und nicht nur eine Liste abhaken nach dem Motto Ah LBQT brauchen wir im Spiel ? Na dann einfach irgendwie da reinklatschen). Egal ob es in dem Kontext überhaupt paßt oder nicht. Das wären die richtigen Schritte.

Daß man das auch vernünftig machen kann zeigen ja z.B. Filme wie Philadelphia wo das Thema Homosexualität passend integriert war. Da hat man sich Gedanken gemacht. Das Projekt um diesen Fakt herum gebaut. Und nicht umgekehrt eine Figur aus der Szene egal ob es paßt oder nicht in irgendein Spiel oder Filmsetting geschmissen, wo es a) unpassend war und b) nicht mal richtig erklärt wurde sondern nur bla ich hab mich umbauen lassen von Mann zu Frau. Warum weshalb wieso, was macht der Charakter durch ? Keinerlei Ansätze davon. Aber Hauptsache man hat das Ding prominent in einen Triple A-Titel gequetscht.

Oder solche Background-Erzählungen wie bei Overwatch wo die Entwickler sagen die Figur ABC ist lesbisch. Im Spiel keinerlei Anzeichen. Aber Hauptsache man erwähnt eine Sache um damit In zu sein, die aber absolut nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hatte.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag, wie es sonst gemacht werden könnte? In welcher Weise wäre es deiner Meinung nach kein "nasser Lappen ins Gesicht"? Und in welcher Weise würde es insbesondere diejenigen Menschen erreichen, die das Thema sowieso schon als "Bullshit" bezeichnen?
> 
> Es ist immer schön leicht zu sagen _"so nicht. anders"_. Aber WIE anders denn? Mach' doch mal nen Vorschlag.


Indem man es nicht bewirbt, als wäre es ein innovatives Produkt. Denn das ist es nicht. Ich hab es doch schon geschrieben:



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Es muss jedoch nicht medial noch aufgebauscht werden. Produzenten und Autoren müssen sich nicht hinstellen und stolz verkünden, "starke weibliche Heldinnen" zu repräsentieren oder dass Charakter X und Y oder Sohn von Charakter A und B bisexuell oder homosexuell ist. Das wird der Konsument schon von allein mitbekommen. *Einfach machen und fertig.*


Und das im besten Fall dort, wo es passt und möglichst pietätvoll.



xaan schrieb:


> Edit: Und ja, klar, erziehung ist ein guter Anfang. Aber erstens keiner der von Superhelden-Autoren unternommen werden kann und zweitens ein Henne-Ei-Problem wenn die Eltern sich dem aktiv widersetzen. Es als Propagand oder Indoktrination etc. ansehen. (jap, das ist das Weltbild einiger AFD-Anhänger).


Ich sprach doch auch gar nicht von Erziehung durch Autoren. 

Es wird immer welche geben, die sich gegen etwas wehren, was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt. Aber auch diese Eltern haben letztlich nur begrenzt Einfluss auf ihre Kinder, vor allem in späteren Jahren. Erzogen werden Menschen halt nicht nur durch die Eltern, sondern auch durch das breiter gefächerte soziale Umfeld (Schule, päd. Einrichtungen, Peer Groups usw.).

Das ist auch kein "Henne-Ei-Problem". Akzeptanz schafft man nur, indem man so früh wie es eben möglich ist, ansetzt. Dafür braucht es auch kein "Das ist super mega geil!", sondern einfach nur "Sowas gibt es, das ist Realität.". Dafür braucht es auch kein Produzent, der sich hin stellt und anpreist, dass starke Frauen oder Minderheiten repräsentiert sind und er ja voll stolz drauf ist.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Indem man mit den Themen a) nicht übertreibt (nicht in gefühlt jedem 2. Film oder Spiel sollte es sich um LBQT drehen),


Die Filmindustrie ist doch kein einzelner Organismus, der konzertiert handelt. Das sind viele Menschen, die zur gleichen Zeit ähnliche Ideen haben und ähnlich umsetzen. Sorry, wenn einige Leute das als "zu viel" empfinden. Aber das ist nichts was ein einzelner Akteur ändern kann. Oder überhaupt sollte. Warum sollte DC auf das Thema verzichten, nur weil es schon "zu viele" Andere besetzt haben? Und wer darf überhaupt entscheiden, wie viel "zu viel" ist? Die Menschen, die das Thema insgesamt für Bullshit halten und bereits jeden Piep für "zu viel" empfinden?



MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß man das auch vernünftig machen kann zeigen ja z.B. Filme wie Philadelphia wo das Thema Homosexualität passend integriert war. Da hat man sich Gedanken gemacht.


So eine Art der Erzählung passt nun aber nicht zu einem Idealbild-Superhelden wie Superman.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder solche Background-Erzählungen wie bei Overwatch wo die Entwickler sagen die Figur ABC ist lesbisch. Im Spiel keinerlei Anzeichen. Aber Hauptsache man erwähnt eine Sache um damit In zu sein, die aber absolut nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hatte.


Das gilt doch für jede Hintergrundgeschichte in irgendeinem Multiplayer Spiel. Und doch erregt jedes andere Thema im selben Kontext keine Gemüter. Nur dieses eine wird als zu viel empfunden. Sorry, aber angesichts dessen kann ich nicht glauben, dass das WIE das Problem ist. Nein, das Problem ist das WAS und alles andere eine Ausrede.

---------------



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Indem man es nicht bewirbt, als wäre es ein innovatives Produkt.


Aber so funktioniert doch Werbung ganz allgemein. Der neue Kram der verkauft werden soll wird immer als der neue heiße Scheiß dargestellt. Das plötzlich bei diesem einen Thema als Problem zu betrachten ist mit zweierleich Maß gemessen. Und in meinen Augen ist es eine Ausrede um zu verschleiern, dass es eben doch um das WAS geht und nicht um das WIE.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein "Henne-Ei-Problem". Akzeptanz schafft man nur, indem man so früh wie es eben möglich ist, ansetzt. Dafür braucht es auch kein "Das ist super mega geil!", sondern einfach nur "Sowas gibt es, das ist Realität.".



Es ist ein Henne-Ei Problem weil sich an den Lehrpplänen nichts ändert ohne gesellschaftlichen Druck und den gesellschaftlichen Druck muss die Generation erzeugen, die die Schule bereits verlassen hat. Man muss also zuerst die Generation der Eltern überzeugen bevor man die Erziehung der Kinder maßgeblich beeinflussen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

Doch kann ich. Die Filmemacher in Hollywood wissen doch ungefähr was die anderen machen. Und wenn 30 andere bereits das Thema behandeln und 15 andere so ein Ding in der Pipeline haben muß ich nicht gleich auch unbedingt so ein Ding durchdrücken.

Ich weiß nicht ob Du es noch nicht begriffen hast. Wenn Leute etwas als zu viel empfinden kann so etwas auch einen gegenteiligen Effekt auslösen oder zumindestens ein Desinteresse an den Produkten selbst was nicht das Ziel sein sollte.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Aber so funktioniert doch Werbung ganz allgemein. Der neue Kram der verkauft werden soll wird immer als der neue heiße Scheiß dargestellt. Das plötzlich bei diesem einen Thema als Problem zu betrachten ist mit zweierleich Maß gemessen.


Du, ich hab auch ein Problem mit überzogener PR an sich. In diesem Punkt halt nur VOR ALLEM bei diesem Thema. Ich empfinde es sogar als unangebracht, Werbung mit sexuellen Orientierungen und Geschlechtsidentitäten zu machen. Der Mensch ist kein Eierkocher mit App-Verbindung, den man bewerben muss.



xaan schrieb:


> Und in meinen Augen ist es eine Ausrede um zu verschleiern, dass es eben doch um das WAS geht und nicht um das WIE.


Ich spreche hier  nur aus *meiner* Sicht. Daher nur mal zum Verständnis: Unterstellst du mir gerade durch die Blume, ich hätte ein Problem mit der Thematik?  Wenn ja, wäre das eine ziemlich hanebüchene Unterstellung, da ich mich in der Vergangenheit und auch hier im Thread mehrfach positiv zum Thema äußerte.



xaan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Henne-Ei Problem weil sich an den Lehrpplänen nichts ändert ohne gesellschaftlichen Druck und den gesellschaftlichen Druck muss die Generation erzeugen, die die Schule bereits verlassen hat. Man muss also zuerst die Generation der Eltern überzeugen bevor man die Erziehung der Kinder maßgeblich beeinflussen kann.


An den Lehrplänen hat sich bereits einiges geändert, auch hinsichtlich Sexualkunde. Und auch dort gibt es Dinge, die gelehrt werden MÜSSEN und auch Dinge, die durch den Lehrer freiwillig vermittelt werden können. Wie in jedem anderen Fach auch. Es braucht mittlerweile auch kein Einverständnis der Eltern, da Sexualkunde fest im Lehrplan verankert ist. Zugegeben, ob das in allen Bundesländern so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber hier in Sachsen Anhalt definitiv.

Die Erziehung der Kinder wird bereits maßgeblich abseits der Erziehung der Eltern beeinflusst. Wie gesagt, sind Eltern nicht die einzigen, die die Kinder erziehen.

Und die Generation der Eltern wird nicht allein durch Marketing und PR überzeugt. Wie kommst du darauf, dass das allein funktionieren kann? Und vor allem: Von welchen Eltern sprechen wir hier? Den jungen Eltern? Oder den Eltern, die bereits ü40 oder ü50 sind? 

Junge Eltern wird man vermutlich noch eher erreichen. Aber die älteren, die nun mal andere gesellschaftliche Konventionen erfahren haben? Zweifelhaft. Jedenfalls nicht durch PR und Marketing allein. Dafür bräuchte es schon mehr.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch kann ich. Die Filmemacher in Hollywood wissen doch ungefähr was die anderen machen. Und wenn 30 andere bereits das Thema behandeln und 15 andere so ein Ding in der Pipeline haben muß ich nicht gleich auch unbedingt so ein Ding durchdrücken.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob Du es noch nicht begriffen hast. Wenn Leute etwas als zu viel empfinden kann so etwas auch einen gegenteiligen Effekt auslösen oder zumindestens ein Desinteresse an den Produkten selbst was nicht das Ziel sein sollte.



Warum sollten die Filmstudios und Autoren sich nach der Meinung von ein paar Menschen richten, die gegen Windmühlen kämpfen? Die machen das nicht nur für die Gesellschaft sondern wollen auch Geld verdienen. Und das heißt nun mal mit dem Mainstream gehen. Dass sie nicht alle Menschen überzeugt kriegen ist kein Grund es genau diesen Menschen recht zu machen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> An den Lehrplänen hat sich bereits einiges geändert, auch hinsichtlich Sexualkunde.



Das ist doch aber nicht von alleine passiert, sondern weil die Generation der Eltern genug Druck ausgeübt hat um diese Änderungen herbeizuführen. Mein Punkt ist noch immer: man kann auf die Erziehung der Kinder keinen Einfluss nehmen ohne vorher die Elterngeneration zu überzeugen. Wenn es keinen Druck zur Änderung von Lehrplänen gibt, dann wird keine Änderung stattfinden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzigste der so denkt. Das over the top geht mittlerweilen sehr vielen auf die Nüsse. Selbst Betroffene aus der Szene sagen es ist ihnen schlicht zu viel. Sie wollen reine Normalität aber auch keine permanenten Darstellungen usw.

Mit der Mentaltität wie Du sie propagierst macht man viel mehr kaputt als daß man ein Weltbild wendet. Wer glaubt daß sich dadurch vieles bessert der glaubt auch das ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.

Zumal es in 8/10 Fällen nur willkürlich und vollkommen unpassend irgendwo reingequetscht wird. Hauptsache man hat eine Liste abgearbeitet was im Projekt drin sein muß. Ob es paßt oder schlüssig ist wird gar nicht geprüft.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber nicht von alleine passiert, sondern weil die Generation der Eltern genug Druck ausgeübt hat um diese Änderungen herbeizuführen. Mein Punkt ist noch immer: man kann auf die Erziehung der Kinder keinen Einfluss nehmen ohne vorher die Elterngeneration zu überzeugen. Wenn es keinen Druck zur Änderung von Lehrplänen gibt, dann wird keine Änderung stattfinden.


Dass das nicht von alleine passiert ist, hab ich auch nie behauptet. Aber von "Druck" würde ich jetzt auch nicht reden.  

Druck durch die Eltern bringt übrigens leider weniger, als du denkst. Andernfalls hätte es längst eine komplette Schulreform gegeben. 

Deine Aussage bezüglich der Erziehung von Kindern ist schlichtweg falsch. Ich will mich jetzt aber auch nicht wiederholen. Fakt ist, dass man die Elterngeneration (du hast mir immernoch nicht gesagt, welche Eltern du meinst) nicht zwangsläufig überzeugen muss. Man kann miteinander reden, aber überzeugen muss man sie nicht. 

Ich frag doch auch nicht jedes Elternteil in meinem Hort, ob ich Kind A und B mitteilen darf, dass es Frauen gibt, die Frauen lieben oder Männer gibt, die Männer lieben. Wenn die Kinder dies bezüglich Fragen haben, dann beantworte ich die, nehme ihre Fragen auch ernst und gehe darauf ein, so weit es meine persönlichen Grenzen und vorgeschriebenen Grenzen erlauben. Und wenn sich Eltern deswegen beschweren (was in der Tat vorkam), dann ist es nicht meine Aufgabe, sie zu überzeugen, sondern einfach nur meine Ansicht zu dieser Situation darzulegen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Man kommuniziert schlicht miteinander.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass das nicht von alleine passiert ist, hab ich auch nie behauptet. Aber von "Druck" würde ich jetzt auch nicht reden.
> 
> Druck durch die Eltern bringt übrigens leider weniger, als du denkst. Andernfalls hätte es längst eine komplette Schulreform gegeben.
> 
> ...



Druck duch einzelne Eltern bringt tatsächlich in der Regel nicht viel. Um etwas zu bewirken, muss es schon einen breiten Konsens in der gesamten Generation geben. Nichts Anderes habe ich gemeint. Und ja, Kinder werden auch durch andere Dinge erzogen. Zum Beispiel auch durch die Medien, die sie konsumieren und in denen gewisse Weltbilder als positiv bewertet oder negativ dargestellt werden. Und damit sind wir wieder bei (u.A.) Superheldencomics...


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Druck duch einzelne Eltern bringt tatsächlich in der Regel nicht viel. Um etwas zu bewirken, muss es schon einen breiten Konsens in der gesamten Generation geben. Nichts Anderes habe ich gemeint. Und ja, Kinder werden auch durch andere Dinge erzogen. Zum Beispiel auch durch die Medien, die sie konsumieren und in denen gewisse Weltbilder als positiv bewertet oder negativ dargestellt werden. Und damit sind wir wieder bei (u.A.) Superheldencomics...


Diesen breiten Konsens gibt es. Vor allem in der jüngeren Elterngeneration. 

Und was die Sache mit den Medien angeht, ist mir das vollkommen klar. Ich weiß sehr wohl, wie groß der Einfluss von Medien ist. Allerdings rede ich hier vorwiegend von PR und Marketing. Und hier wird zutiefst Menschliches beworben, als sei es irgendeine mega krasse App. Und das empfinde ich als höchst unangebracht und unangemessen. 

Erst in zweiter Linie rede ich davon, wie gut oder schlecht diese Thematik in ein Produkt integriert ist. Und im Fall von Superman kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Wohl aber in anderen Fällen. Und da lässt es auch oft etwas zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Druck duch einzelne Eltern bringt tatsächlich in der Regel nicht viel. Um etwas zu bewirken, muss es schon einen breiten Konsens in der gesamten Generation geben. Nichts Anderes habe ich gemeint. Und ja, Kinder werden auch durch andere Dinge erzogen. Zum Beispiel auch durch die Medien, die sie konsumieren und in denen gewisse Weltbilder als positiv bewertet oder negativ dargestellt werden. Und damit sind wir wieder bei (u.A.) Superheldencomics...


Diesen Konsens gibt es doch längst und in der Mitte der Gesellschaft ist dieses Thema doch auch angekommen und stößt auf überwiegende Akzeptanz und Toleranz.
Bei den ganzen Pride Parades und Street Days werden die Leute doch gefeiert und bejubelt. In den Medien finden sie breite Beachtung, in Kunst und Kultur schon sehr viel länger.
Es hat sich diesbezüglich gerade in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten mehr getan, als in der gesamten Zeit davor.
Das sollte auch durchaus eine Würdigung erfahren.
Doch oft hat man den Eindruck, das Gegenteil würde die Realität sein.
Bitte tue nicht so, als würde eine Verfolgung stattfinden. Die Jugend von heute ist entwicklungstechnisch viel weiter als zumindest ich damals und schlauer als man denkt.
Man muss den Finger nicht immer und immer wieder in eine Wunde legen, die so groß gar nicht ist. Kann auch passieren, dass sie sich nicht schließt und eher größer wird.

Weil du es wiederholt erwähnt hast…Bullshit…das ist für mich, wie „zwanghaft oben drauf“ das Thema - wie einer meiner Vorredner schon treffend erwähnte - gleich einem Lappen den Leuten ins Gesicht geklatscht wird, nicht etwa die homosexuellen Menschen an sich. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bestehe darauf, dass das strikt beachtet und getrennt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) wußte ich nicht
> b) hach, wie originell
> c) er sollte trotzdem die Charakter Eigenschaften des Originals beinhalten


A und B lassen wir mal so stehen, aber erklär mir mal bitte, was die Hautfarbe mit "Charakter Eigenschaft" zutun hat?!

Ich lasse mir ja die Hautfarbe als "Merkmal" für div. Probleme gern gefallen, ich sag nur als Afroamerikaner in den 50 & 60er Jahren. 



> Kontinuität. Charakteridentität.


Wenn es ein "Reboot" ist, ist doch wohl Kontinuität wohl kein Argument. Wenn man mehr vom gleichen hätte haben wollen, hätte man keinen Reboot hingelegt. 



> Man kann doch problemlos einen anderen Super-black-man Planeten erfinden. Dann hätte man sogar noch die Möglichkeit, sich eine neue interessante Origin Story ausdenken zu können. Oder gar andere Fähigkeiten und Schwachstellen, so daß man auch andere, neue Geschichten zu deren Ausnutzung erzählen könnte.


Tut mir leid, aber ich seh das Problem nicht in dem Kontext "Superman" und "Neuzeit". Wie gesagt, wenn das 1960 spielen würde in gewissen Teilen von Amerika und der schwarze Clark Kent eine Highschool besuchen würde und alles wäre Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ... das wäre in der Tat ein Problem.

Aber wenn die Geschichte 2021 spielt und der Superman bzw. sein Sohn jetzt schwarz ... wo genau verändert sich die Ursprungsgeschichte, die du ja hier immer einforderst?! Ich bin sogar so dreist und behaupte, dass auch ein schwarzer Lex Luther absolut nichts ändern würde.



> Hätte es, ja. Wenn ich seit irgendeinem bekloppten Brosnan Bond mit einer schmelzenden Eisfestung und der Flucht daraus auch nur einen neueren Bond gesehen hätte.


Es wäre dir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen ...  



> Das wäre kein Problem, wenn er denn biesher auch schwarz gewesen wäre.
> Wie gesagt: Kontinuität. Charakteridentität.


Nur weil du es wiederholst, wird es noch lange kein Argument. Bereits in einem anderen Thread zu James Bond hab ich dir erklärt, dass der Bond mit Craig als eine Art "Reboot" angesehen werden kann, u.a. Casino Royal, erster Bond, und die Entstehung bzw. Entwicklung von:



Spoiler



Blofeld. Inkl. Katze.



D.h. ob jetzt die Kontaktperson beim CIA weiß, schwarz, latino, chinesisch ist ... ist völlig Wumpe. Oder hast du dich damals, bei den uralten Bonds, darüber aufgeregt das die Henchman mal weiß, mal schwarz waren? 



> Es macht einen Unterschied, weil das eben die Eigenschaften des Charakters sind, die uns bisher erzählt wurden.
> Weil uns eben erzählt wurde: Diese lächerliche Weißhaut ist Stromberg, Bernd Stromberg.


... tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber wenn Stromberg Türke gewesen wäre, um mal beim dt. Beispiel zu bleiben, hätte er durchaus auch den inkompetenten und unfähigen Abteilungsleiter spielen können.



> Man kann ja problemlos stattdessen - bzw: zusätzlich was mit "Jörg Schornbach" als "schwarzen Stromberg" drehen, der dann Ähnliches (oder eben nicht, weil Schwarze ja ganz andere Dinge erleben!)  in einer Krankenhausverwaltung veranstaltet.


Achtung Wortwitz: nicht nur schwarz weiß denken! *pokerface*



> Aber Charakter X ist eben definiert, sobald ua. die Hautfarbe das erste Mal für den Zuschauer/Leser dargestellt wird.


... ist es eben nicht, wie die Comics das belegen. Du kennst eine Variante und hast dich an eine Variante gewöhnt, das ist der Punkt.



> Es geht nicht darum, daß diese Episode in sich dann unglaubwürdig wäre, sonder einzig und allein um Kontinuität & Charakteridentität.


Verstehst du es nicht, dass Kontinuität und auch Charakteridentität nicht immer erwünscht sind?! Allein beim Film macht es Sinn wg. andere Schauspieler, Comics leben davon, auch mal andere Geschichten zu erzählen ... ich würde dir mal die Marvel-Reihe "What if!" ans Herz legen. Die basieren IMO auch auf Comics und zeigen, dass keine Geschichte der Welt in Stein gemeißelt ist und dass das wunderbärchen funktioniert.

Übrigens ist "The Watcher" in der Serie schwarz! O M G!!1 Gesprochen von Jeffrey Wright der, halt dich fest, der CIA Verbindungsmann in den Craig-Bonds ist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Diesen breiten Konsens gibt es. Vor allem in der jüngeren Elterngeneration.


In Westeuropa und den USA - zumindest in den dicht besiedelten Städten - ja. Aber Es gibt ausreichend Bereiche wo es diesen Konsens eben nicht gibt. Siehe Osteuropa und Russland. Siehe Türkei. Um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Und selbst in der westlichen Welt ist dieser Konsens nicht so eindeutig wie wir uns das eventuell wünschen würden. Erinnert sich jemand an die Bäckerei, die sich weigerte einem homosexuellen Paar einen Hochzeitskuchen zu backen? Und vor dem US Supreme Court dafür Recht bekam?

Erinnert sich noch jemand was das für ein Hickhack war, die Homo-Ehe durchzukriegen? Wie nahezu die ganze CDU dagegen war und eine positive Abstimmung nur geklappt hat, weil absichtlich der Fraktionszwang für diese Frage gelockert wurde, damit die SPD nach Gewissen und nicht nach Koalitionsvertrag abstimmen konnte?

Ein bisschen mehr tun kann echt nicht schaden. Schon allein um einen Rebound-Effekt zu verhindern. Der Punkt an dem es zu viel ist, ist erst erreicht, wenn LGBTQ so sehr als normal angesehen wird, dass die Leute es schlicht nicht mehr kümmert.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und was die Sache mit den Medien angeht, ist mir das vollkommen klar. Ich weiß sehr wohl, wie groß der Einfluss von Medien ist. Allerdings rede ich hier vorwiegend von PR und Marketing.



Ich jedoch nicht. PR und Marketing sind für mich ein notwendiges Übel bei kommerziellen Medienproduktionen. Das macht die gesellschaftlichen Effekte nicht unwirksam und auch nicht weniger wünschenswert.


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (13. Oktober 2021)

Es ist schon nahezu peinlich wie alles auf einmal woke ist


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2021)

ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> Es ist schon nahezu peinlich wie alles auf einmal woke ist


... sinnbefreite Einzeiler ohne Sinn und Verstand sind genau so "woke".

Wenn du nichts gehaltvolles (!) zum Thema beizutragen hast, lass es doch einfach - Danke!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr tun kann echt nicht schaden. Schon allein um einen Rebound-Effekt zu verhindern. Der Punkt an dem es zu viel ist, ist erst erreicht, wenn LGBTQ so sehr als normal angesehen wird, dass die Leute es schlicht nicht mehr kümmert.


Genau hier sehe ich das Problem, das "in your face, here and everywhere" Prinzip erzeugt mMn größere Wunden und verhärtete Standpunkte.
Wenn es jemand den es mit Sinn und Verstand vielleicht sogar kaum aufgefallen wäre und so in der Tat Routine ohne Diskussionsstoff erzeugt, ist die Holzhammermethode massiv abschreckend und schiebt Leute auf die Seite die man ganz und gar nicht haben möchte.

Unter dem Strich hat der Großteil der Bevölkerung nichts gegen "diese Leute", auch hier zählt das eine Minderheit am lautesten schreit.
Wenn man aber anfängt die "Mir doch egal was die machen" Fraktion ständig etwas ins Gesicht zu werfen, dann wird sich etwas wie Antiphatie breit machen, die sich irgendwann nicht mehr gegen die Art und Weise entlädt sondern im Extrem neue Gegner hervorbringt und der Sache mehr schadet als nutzt.



xaan schrieb:


> Erinnert sich jemand an die Bäckerei, die sich weigerte einem homosexuellen Paar einen Hochzeitskuchen zu backen? Und vor dem US Supreme Court dafür Recht bekam?


Nein, nicht mitbekommen weil ich mich nicht in der gleichen Bubble aufhalte.

Aber auch in D herrscht Hausrecht und ein Ladeninhaber kann Dir eine Leistung verweigern weil ihm Deine Nase zu krumm/zu gerade ist.
Sicherlich nicht schön, aber es gibt leider reichlich Fälle wo das leider sogar notwendig ist.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Genau hier sehe ich das Problem, das "in your face, here and everywhere" Prinzip erzeugt mMn größere Wunden und verhärtete Standpunkte.


Völlig richtig. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man da was machen kann. Das ist ein Empfängerproblem, kein Senderproblem. Akzeptanz und Toleranz halte ich nicht für verhandelbar. Wer ein Problem damit hat, dass mehr LGBTQ-Menschen in den Medien repräsentiert werden, der hat halt Pech. Die können ja gerne ihre eigenen Filme machen oder Comics schreiben. Von mir aus auch mit Blackjack und Nutten. Das Argument es sei "zu viel" oder es sie zu sehr "in your face" halte ich für eine vorgeschobene Ausrede. Denn tatsächlich sit für diese Leute jeder klitzekleine Piep LGBTQ schon "zu viel" und zu "in your face".



LesterPG schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mitbekommen weil ich mich nicht in der gleichen Bubble aufhalte.
> 
> Aber auch in D herrscht Hausrecht und ein Ladeninhaber kann Dir eine Leistung verweigern weil ihm Deine Nase zu krumm/zu gerade ist.
> Sicherlich nicht schön, aber es gibt leider reichlich Fälle wo das leider sogar notwendig ist.


Das ist völlig richtig, natürlich kann ein Unternehmer aussuchen welche Aufträge er annimmt. Mein Punkt war: seine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber homosexuellen Paaren ist ein Indikator dafür, dass wir als Gesellschaft noch nicht bei der Akzeptanz angekommen sind, dir wir gerne hätten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man da was machen kann. Das ist ein Empfängerproblem, kein Senderproblem. Akzeptanz und Toleranz halte ich nicht für verhandelbar. Wer ein Problem damit hat, dass mehr LGBTQ-Menschen in den Medien repräsentiert werden, der hat halt Pech.


Nach der Prämisse könnte ich auch jeden die Faust ins Gesicht drücken um Pazifismus zu predigen.
Halt Pech gehabt wenn er unbeteidigt war.  



xaan schrieb:


> Die können ja gerne ihre eigenen Filme machen oder Comics schreiben. Von mir aus auch mit Blackjack und Nutten.


Naja, etwas mehr als einfach mal machen gehört schon dazu, das weisst auch Du.
Wenn die Geldgeber von Leuten beraten werden die Holzhammermethoden befürworten "weil man das halt so macht" ist es mMn der selbe schlechte Ansatz wie "das Gezeigte ist Widernatürlich". 



xaan schrieb:


> Das Argument es sei "zu viel" oder es sie zu sehr "in your face" halte ich für eine vorgeschobene Ausrede. Denn tatsächlich sit für diese Leute jeder klitzekleine Piep LGBTQ schon "zu viel" und zu "in your face".


Das ist Deine Ansicht, die sich so natürlich bequem ohne Beweise erklären lässt, ich behaupte das es zunehmend die "neutrale Gruppe" dagegen radikalisiert weil es ihnen auf die Nüsse geht.



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig, natürlich kann ein Unternehmer aussuchen welche Aufträge er annimmt. Mein Punkt war: seine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber homosexuellen Paaren ist ein Indikator dafür, dass wir als Gesellschaft noch nicht bei der Akzeptanz angekommen sind, dir wir gerne hätten.


Ich sehe das als Einzelfälle an, zu viele ... ohne Frage, aber definitiv kein Indiz für Mehrheiten.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Ansicht, die sich so natürlich bequem ohne Beweise erklären lässt, ich behaupte das es zunehmend die "neutrale Gruppe" dagegen radikalisiert weil es ihnen auf die Nüsse geht.



Meine Ansicht speist sich aus dem Umstand das jedes mal wo ich in diesem Thread gefragt hab "ab wann wäre denn ein LGBTQ-Charakter nicht 'in your face'?" entweder gar keine Antwort kam oder unbrauchbare Vergleiche zu völlig anderen Genres, die nicht zu Superman passen. Ich muss also annehmen, dass die Frage nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet werden kann. Daraus kann ich nur ableiten, dass das Problem in Wirklichkeit nicht die Darreichungsform ist, sondern das Thema an sich.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Einzelfälle an, zu viele ... ohne Frage, aber definitiv kein Indiz für Mehrheiten.


Der Umstand, dass wir jetzt schon wieder 4 Seiten Diskussion über das Thema haben ist wohl auch nur ein Einzelfall.  Wäre die Akzeptanz wirklich so hoch, gäbe es diese ganze Diskussion gar nicht. Es wäre uns allen nur ein Achselzucken wert.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich jedoch nicht. PR und Marketing sind für mich ein notwendiges Übel bei kommerziellen Medienproduktionen. Das macht die gesellschaftlichen Effekte nicht unwirksam und auch nicht weniger wünschenswert.


Der Grundgedanke hinter dieser PR ist jedoch nicht Diversität und Aufmerksamkeit für Minderheiten, sondern ganz einfach: Geld, für das zutiefst menschliche Eigenschaften instrumentalisiert werden. 

Und nicht nur die PR, sondern auch das "wie" empfinde ich als absurd. Homosexualität ist halt nicht der "neuste heiße Scheiß". Starke Frauen sind auch nicht der neuste heiße Scheiß. Usw. Bei dieser PR wird suggeriert, dass es solche Dinge ja vorher nie gegeben hat. Stimmt halt aber nicht. 

Und ich betone hier noch mal: Ich bin absolut dafür, das Thema LGBTQ+ zu repräsentieren. Ich habe mich immer wieder positiv dazu geäußert. Nur das "wie" stößt mir sauer auf.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke hinter dieser PR ist jedoch nicht Diversität und Aufmerksamkeit für Minderheiten, sondern ganz einfach: Geld, für das zutiefst menschliche Eigenschaften instrumentalisiert werden.



Das ist korrekt, aber auch nicht vermeidbar. So funktionieren kommerzielle Medien nun mal. Gleichzeitig verschwinden all die positiven Effekte nicht, nur weil ein Unternehmen daran Geld verdient.

Dieses Form des Marketing beim Thema LGBTQ als Problem anzukreiden aber bei jedem anderen Thema zu ignorieren, ist ein Messen mit zweierleich Maß. Und das ist eben ein weiterer Indikator dafür, dass es eben gar nicht um die Darreichungsform geht. Sonst würden wir da grundsätzlich drüber sprechen und nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit LGBTQ.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber auch nicht vermeidbar. So funktionieren kommerzielle Medien nun mal. Gleichzeitig verschwinden all die positiven Effekte nicht, nur weil ein Unternehmen daran Geld verdient.
> 
> Dieses Form des Marketing beim Thema LGBTQ als Problem anzukreiden aber bei jedem anderen Thema zu ignorieren, ist ein Messen mit zweierleich Maß. Und das ist eben ein weiterer Indikator dafür, dass es eben gar nicht um die Darreichungsform geht. Sonst würden wir da grundsätzlich drüber sprechen und nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit LGBTQ.


Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt, an dem wir uns wiederholen. Denn genau dazu hatte ich bereits was gesagt.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> A und B lassen wir mal so stehen, aber erklär mir mal bitte, was die Hautfarbe mit "Charakter Eigenschaft" zutun hat?!


X ist ein Charakter in Geschichte Y. Die Hautfarbe is eine Eigenschaft dieses Charakters.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn es ein "Reboot" ist, ist doch wohl Kontinuität wohl kein Argument. Wenn man mehr vom gleichen hätte haben wollen, hätte man keinen Reboot hingelegt.


Deswegen habe ich ja "Charakteridentität" dazu geschrieben.
dh: daß man den Charakter unabhängig von der Geschichte erkennen kann, weil Columbo jetzt eben nicht bei einem Reboot plötzlich ein hipper schwule Türke in Castrop Rauxel ist.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Geschichte 2021 spielt und der Superman bzw. sein Sohn jetzt schwarz ... wo genau verändert sich die Ursprungsgeschichte, die du ja hier immer einforderst?!


Ich schreib doch gar nichts von der Geschichte, sondern betone, daß es mir explizit auf die Kontinuität & Charakteridentität ankommt - die muß in der Tat überhaupt nichts mit der Story zu tun haben und ja: man könnte auch einen komplett anderen Charakter da rein setzen - aha: Einen *anderen *Charakter.

Wenn ich dann unbedingt eine wie auch immer geartete Variante der Geschichte erzählen will, warum dann nicht mit Supermans Großmutter, Neffe, schwulen Schwippschwager oder Haustier als Protagonist?


Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar so dreist und behaupte, dass auch ein schwarzer Lex Luther absolut nichts ändern würde.


Sicher. Die Story - insofern die wasweißichfüreine Charaktereigenschaft dafür unerheblich ist, würde sich nicht ändern. Man könnte auch einen Comic zeichnen, in dem man einfach Micky Maus durch Bart Simpson ersetzt und ggfalls müßte man sonst nicht ändern.

ABER: _Es wäre dann *kein Micky Maus *Comic mehr!_


Rabowke schrieb:


> ... tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber wenn Stromberg Türke gewesen wäre, um mal beim dt. Beispiel zu bleiben, hätte er durchaus auch den inkompetenten und unfähigen Abteilungsleiter spielen können.


Hint: die internationalen Varianten von The Office haben alle eigenständige Charaktere als Chefarsch, keiner außer dem Original heißt David Brent.


Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ist es eben nicht, wie die Comics das belegen. Du kennst eine Variante und hast dich an eine Variante gewöhnt, das ist der Punkt.


Danke für die Definition von Charakteridentität.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Verstehst du es nicht, dass Kontinuität und auch Charakteridentität nicht immer erwünscht sind?! Allein beim Film macht es Sinn wg. andere Schauspieler, Comics leben davon, auch mal andere Geschichten zu erzählen ...


Komisch, Connery, Moore, Brosnan, Craig konnten alle problemlos als englischer (ja auch: weißer) Geheimagent durchgehen, obwohl sie unterschiedlich aussehen ...


Rabowke schrieb:


> ich würde dir mal die Marvel-Reihe "What if!" ans Herz legen. Die basieren IMO auch auf Comics und zeigen, dass keine Geschichte der Welt in Stein gemeißelt ist und dass das wunderbärchen funktioniert.


Das ist ja was anderes. Die dort erzählten Geschichten werden ja wohl nicht in den Kanon übernommen und sind nur Gedankenspiele; eben: wjhat if? ... gehe ich jedenfalls von aus, denn gegen Streaming-Abos habe ich eine Aversion.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens ist "The Watcher" in der Serie schwarz! O M G!!


Äh... _"The Watchers were cosmic beings, who possessed the innate ability to achieve virtually any effect desired, including augmenting personal attributes, ..."_
(Quelle) 

So wie ich das verstehe: die können ihre Erscheinungsform selbst verändern, also beispielsweise heute schwarz, morgen gelb und übermogen ein Hobbit sein.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> X ist ein Charakter in Geschichte Y. Die Hautfarbe is eine Eigenschaft dieses Charakters.


... für mich ist Hautfarbe eine Beschreibung eines Charakters, keine Eigenschaft. Aber gut.



> Deswegen habe ich ja "Charakteridentität" dazu geschrieben.dh: daß man den Charakter unabhängig von der Geschichte erkennen kann, weil Columbo jetzt eben nicht bei einem Reboot plötzlich ein hipper schwule Türke in Castrop Rauxel ist.


Merkst du selber wie deine Beispiele überhaupt nicht wirklich passen? Aber, Columbo und Peter Falk ist ein Produkt seiner Zeit, würde man Columbo neu auflegen, sind die von dir genannten Eigenschaften bis auf hipp völlig egal. Weder die Nationalität, noch die Sexualität spielen eine größere Rolle bei Columbo. Einzig und allein hip wäre unpassend, weil das nicht passen würde für die Person Columbo. Man braucht hier einen alten, pseudo verwirrten und liebenswürdigen Herrn, der eine Zigarre raucht und sich am Ende eines Gesprächs umdreht und sagt: "Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch ..." oder "Wissen Sie was ich nicht verstehe, mein Mann / Frau [...]".



> Ich schreib doch gar nichts von der Geschichte, sondern betone, daß es mir explizit auf die Kontinuität & Charakteridentität ankommt - die muß in der Tat überhaupt nichts mit der Story zu tun haben und ja: man könnte auch einen komplett anderen Charakter da rein setzen - aha: Einen *anderen *Charakter.




Könnte man. Ist aber nicht gewünscht. Siehe z.B. Cpt. America.



> Wenn ich dann unbedingt eine wie auch immer geartete Variante der Geschichte erzählen will, warum dann nicht mit Supermans Großmutter, Neffe, schwulen Schwippschwager oder Haustier als Protagonist?


... weil das vllt. niemanden interessiert, aber wenn man die Ursprungsgeschichte verändert, bricht dir kein Zacken aus der Krone. Eigentlich.



> Sicher. Die Story - insofern die wasweißichfüreine Charaktereigenschaft dafür unerheblich ist, würde sich nicht ändern. Man könnte auch einen Comic zeichnen, in dem man einfach Micky Maus durch Bart Simpson ersetzt und ggfalls müßte man sonst nicht ändern.
> 
> ABER: _Es wäre dann *kein Micky Maus *Comic mehr!_


Weil es ein anderer Charakter ist. Möchtest du jetzt ernsthaft auf diesem Niveau diskutieren?  



> Komisch, Connery, Moore, Brosnan, Craig konnten alle problemlos als englischer (ja auch: weißer) Geheimagent durchgehen, obwohl sie unterschiedlich aussehen ...


Ich hab dir bereits oben erklärt dass gerade UK ein breiten Fundus an Nationalitäten aufweist und damit ein Geheimagent mit Migrationshintergrund sein kann. Das Empire ist eben das Empire.



> Das ist ja was anderes. Die dort erzählten Geschichten werden ja wohl nicht in den Kanon übernommen und sind nur Gedankenspiele; eben: wjhat if? ... gehe ich jedenfalls von aus, denn gegen Streaming-Abos habe ich eine Aversion.


Nun ja ... jein. Es sind Geschichten die die Entwicklung in einem anderen Universum, sprich Multiversum, zeigen ... so sind auch die einleitenden Worte vom Watcher.



> Äh... _"The Watchers were cosmic beings, who possessed the innate ability to achieve virtually any effect desired, including augmenting personal attributes, ..."_
> (Quelle)
> 
> So wie ich das verstehe: die können ihre Erscheinungsform selbst verändern, also beispielsweise heute schwarz, morgen gelb und übermogen ein Hobbit sein.


Warum macht es hier für dich einen Unterschied wie die Charaktere aussehen? In den Comics und im MCU wurden sie entsprechend dargestellt, What If bricht mit dieser Tradition.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2021)

Charakter ist in dem Falle nicht die persönliche Eigenschaft eines Menschen sondern der "Charakter" sprich die Rolle in einem Buch, Film, Comic etc. pp. Die Bezeichnung ist in dem Falle doppeldeutig.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... für mich ist Hautfarbe eine Beschreibung eines Charakters, keine Eigenschaft. Aber gut.


Doof, daß Charakter auf der einen Seite einen Charakter benennt also zB Columbo. Das ist der Haupcharakter seiner Serie.
und auf der anderen Seite den Charakter dieses Charakters. Was dann eben seine Schulsseligkeit beinhalten würde. Womit das Wort in zwei verschiedenen Bedeutungen benutzt wird.

Ich meinte mit "Charakter" eben ersteres und damit auch dessen beschriebene Eigenschaften oder wie man die dort genannten Worte auch immer nennen will.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Merkst du selber wie deine Beispiele überhaupt nicht wirklich passen? Aber, Columbo und Peter Falk ist ein Produkt seiner Zeit, würde man Columbo neu auflegen, sind die von dir genannten Eigenschaften bis auf hipp völlig egal. Weder die Nationalität, noch die Sexualität spielen eine größere Rolle bei Columbo. Einzig und allein hip wäre unpassend, weil das nicht passen würde für die Person Columbo. Man braucht hier einen alten, pseudo verwirrten und liebenswürdigen Herrn, der eine Zigarre raucht und sich am Ende eines Gesprächs umdreht und sagt: "Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch ..." oder "Wissen Sie was ich nicht verstehe, mein Mann / Frau [...]".


Wie ich schon schrob:


> Deswegen habe ich ja "Charakteridentität" dazu geschrieben.dh: daß man den Charakter unabhängig von der Geschichte erkennen kann, [auch wenn dessen Charakter Eigenschaften] überhaupt nichts mit der Story zu tun haben.


Auch wenn die Story genauso funktionieren würde, wenn Columbo einen schwulen Partner zuhause sitzen hätte, ist die Beschreibung des Charakters eben: _"... er hat eine Frau, die ihm zuhause beim Lösen der Fälle manchmal auf die Sprünge hilft"_

Wobei es auch eine Folge gibt, in der er behauptet, seine private Wohnung zu zeigen, die aber wie eine Single Wohnung aussieht. Mrs. Columbo könnte also auch nur eine von ihm vorgetäuschte Person sein.
Wenn man das dann so inUniverse *erklärt *(nicht nur erklären *könnte*), *dann *wäre ein schwuler Partner für Columbo kein Problem. Weil dann die Geschichte des Charakters eindeutig ist.

... wenn da nicht die Folge mit der Schiffsreise wäre. Denn da verreisen er und Mrs Columbo per Schiff, auf dem es dann einen Mordfall gibt und die ganze Reise über sieht der Zuschauer Mrs Columbo nie. Aber die anderen Charaktere der Hadnlung hatten mit ihr Kontakt und referenzieren SIe mit Mrs Columbo.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Könnte man. Ist aber nicht gewünscht. Siehe z.B. Cpt. America.


1. Ist es mir *piep*egal, wer sich was wünscht. Wenn ich etwas nicht gut finde, finde ich das nicht gut.
2. Bei Captain America wurde doch der Titel übergeben. Ende. Captain America ist jetzt nicht mehr Steve Rogers. Das ist ein anderer Charakter. Das ist, als würde man jetzt Kate Archer Filme drehen. Alles kein Problem.

Das Problem ist, wenn man den Charakter, den man unter diesem Namen vorgestellt hat, plötzlich verdreht. Beispiel Thor: Thor ist der Name des Charakters von ... nun ja: Thor. Hätte Loki den Hammer geerbt und sich seiner würdig erwiesen, wäre er Loki, Herr des Donners geworden. Wenn der Charakter, den Natalie Portman im nächsten Thor Film darstellen soll, dann einfach Thor heißt statt Jane, Göttin des Donners, dann fände ich das ziemlichen Schwachsinn, weil das eben der Name des Charakters und nicht der relevante Titel ist.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil es ein anderer Charakter ist. Möchtest du jetzt ernsthaft auf diesem Niveau diskutieren?


Das. Ist. Genau das Niveau, auf dem wir gerade diskutieren. Genau darum geht es: daß ein (zB) schwarzer Thor *ein anderer Charakter *ist.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab dir bereits oben erklärt dass gerade UK ein breiten Fundus an Nationalitäten aufweist und damit ein Geheimagent mit Migrationshintergrund sein kann. Das Empire ist eben das Empire.


Genau so wie ich dir bereits erklärt habe, daß die Möglichkeit, in der allerersten Inkarnation  einen anderen Charakter in die Story zu schreiben, nichts daran ändert, daß die Kontinuität & Charakteridentität zerstört wird, wenn man den Charakter ohne inUniverse Erklärung verändert.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja ... jein. Es sind Geschichten die die Entwicklung in einem anderen Universum, sprich Multiversum, zeigen ... so sind auch die einleitenden Worte vom Watcher.


Das IST zB eine solche inUniverse Erklärung. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum macht es hier für dich einen Unterschied wie die Charaktere aussehen?


Kontinuität & Charakteridentität.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weil ich das ganze LGBTQ Gedöns für Bullshit halte.



Das wird erst aufhören, wenn es den Produzenten im Geldbeutel weh tut. Dieses geheuchelte "schaut her wie woke wir sind" ist doch Unsinn. Die wollen neue Konsumenten aquirieren, es geht um mehr Kohle und um die Vermeidung von Shitstorms.

Ist aus unternehmerischer Sicht auch nachvollziehbar. Aber wenn solche Serien und Filme floppen ist schnell Schluss mit diesem Unfug.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzigste der so denkt. Das over the top geht mittlerweilen sehr vielen auf die Nüsse. Selbst Betroffene aus der Szene sagen es ist ihnen schlicht zu viel. Sie wollen reine Normalität aber auch keine permanenten Darstellungen usw.
> 
> Mit der Mentaltität wie Du sie propagierst macht man viel mehr kaputt als daß man ein Weltbild wendet. Wer glaubt daß sich dadurch vieles bessert der glaubt auch das ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.
> 
> Zumal es in 8/10 Fällen nur willkürlich und vollkommen unpassend irgendwo reingequetscht wird. Hauptsache man hat eine Liste abgearbeitet was im Projekt drin sein muß. Ob es paßt oder schlüssig ist wird gar nicht geprüft.



Amen, genau das. Die berechtigten Ziele, die mit der Bekämpfung von Rassismus und Sexismus zusammen hängen, werden so ad absurdum geführt. Weil 90 % der Menschen sich nur noch genervt abwenden. Es gab doch schon vor Jahrzehnten Medien, die quasi post-emanzipatorisch waren. Wo das Zusammenleben verschiedener Rassen, Geschlechter usw. einfach als Normalität ohne Holzhammer dargestellt wurde. Wir haben uns im dem Punkt deutlich zurück entwickelt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Oktober 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Amen, genau das. Die berechtigten Ziele, die mit der Bekämpfung von Rassismus und Sexismus zusammen hängen, werden so ad absurdum geführt. Weil 90 % der Menschen sich nur noch genervt abwenden. Es gab doch schon vor Jahrzehnten Medien, die quasi post-emanzipatorisch waren. Wo das Zusammenleben verschiedener Rassen, Geschlechter usw. einfach als Normalität ohne Holzhammer dargestellt wurde. Wir haben uns im dem Punkt deutlich zurück entwickelt.


Schwierig. Als ein Mensch, der das Thema, wenn es mir in Serien oder Filmen begegnet, recht gleichmütig aufnimmt, empfinde ich diese Empörungsveranstaltungen im Internet als deutlich anstrengender und den eigentlichen Kern des Problems. 
Vielleicht hast du das früher einfach noch nicht so wahrgenommen, weil es nicht im Netz stand. Da saß aber Opa Krawubke vielleicht dennoch im Sessel und hat sich aufgeregt, weil eine Frau im Tatort eine Hose trug.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Und selbst in der westlichen Welt ist dieser Konsens nicht so eindeutig wie wir uns das eventuell wünschen würden. Erinnert sich jemand an die Bäckerei, die sich weigerte einem homosexuellen Paar einen Hochzeitskuchen zu backen? Und vor dem US Supreme Court dafür Recht bekam?



Seit wann ist ein Bäcker verpflichtet, eine Dienstleistung zu erbringen?

Diskriminierend mag das sein, aber wenn er die Schwulenehe ablehnt und deshalb nichts verkaufen will, ist das eben so. Ihm geht ja dadurch auch der Umsatz flöten.

Wenn Du in der Disko vom Türsteher abgewiesen wirst, weil im Deine Nase, Klamotten, deine fehlende Prominenz oder sonst was missfällst, kannst Du zwar meckern. Reingelassen wirst du trotzdem nicht, höchstens fängst du dir noch eine ein.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Bäcker verpflichtet, eine Dienstleistung zu erbringen?
> 
> Diskriminierend mag das sein, aber wenn er die Schwulenehe ablehnt und deshalb nichts verkaufen will, ist das eben so. Ihm geht ja dadurch auch der Umsatz flöten.
> 
> Wenn Du in der Disko vom Türsteher abgewiesen wirst, weil im Deine Nase, Klamotten, deine fehlende Prominenz oder sonst was missfällst, kannst Du zwar meckern. Reingelassen wirst du trotzdem nicht, höchstens fängst du dir noch eine ein.


Wenn ich das Allgemeine Gleichbbehandlungsgesetz richtig verstehe, dürftest du dich zwar weigern, eine bestimmten Kuchen herzustellen, dich aber nicht weigern, einem schwulen Paar einen Hochzeitskuchen herzustellen.
Du dürftest dich aber weigern einen Kuchen für eine AfD Veranstaltung herzustellen.

Fraglich natürlich, ob man sich einen Kuchen von jemandem herstellen lassen sollte, der erst gerichtlich dazu gezwungen werden müsste ...  

Auch beim Hausrecht darfst du einen Schwulen rausschmeißen - aber nicht, nur WEIL er schwul ist.


----------



## xaan (14. Oktober 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Bäcker verpflichtet, eine Dienstleistung zu erbringen?
> 
> Diskriminierend mag das sein, aber wenn er die Schwulenehe ablehnt und deshalb nichts verkaufen will, ist das eben so. Ihm geht ja dadurch auch der Umsatz flöten.
> 
> Wenn Du in der Disko vom Türsteher abgewiesen wirst, weil im Deine Nase, Klamotten, deine fehlende Prominenz oder sonst was missfällst, kannst Du zwar meckern. Reingelassen wirst du trotzdem nicht, höchstens fängst du dir noch eine ein.



Ich habe an keiner Stelle behauptet, der Bäcker sei dazu verpflichtet gewesen. Mein Punkt war, dass seine Ablehnung ein Indikator dafür ist, dass die Akzeptanz von LGBTQ-Personen nicht so hoch ist wie behauptet (der Punkt auf den ich damit geantworetet hatte). Selbst in der "zivilisierten" westlichen Welt.

Die Akzeptanz ist dann hoch genug, wenn "homosexuell" kein Ablehnungsgrund mehr ist. Und zwar freiwillig und ohne Zwang. Wenn Bäcker gar nicht auf die Idee kommen einen Auftrag abzulehnen nur weil der Auftraggeber schwul ist. DANN ist genug. Und keinen Meter vorher.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Ein Bäcker (oder anderer Handwerker, Dienstleister) kann jeden Auftrag ablehnen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen (z.B. die Beförderungspflicht von Taxifahrern).

Wenn der Bäcker meint, dass er keinen Kuchen an dicke Menschen verkauft, ist das eben so. Scheiß Einstellung, beleidigend und diskriminierend aber halt auch Sache des Bäckers.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ein Bäcker (oder anderer Handwerker, Dienstleister) kann jeden Auftrag ablehnen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


Nein, eben nicht. Siehe meinen obenstehenden Link zum  Allgemeinen Gleichbbehandlungsgesetz


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Das ist doch Kokolores. Allein die Idee, eine Dienstleistung einzuklagen. Das können sich wirklich nur weltfremde Menschen in Ministerien ausdenken.

Auf dem Papier steht das zwar, in der Praxis ist das aber irrelevant.

Außerdem ist es natürlich auch immer die Frage, wie der Kunde abgelehnt wird. Die wenigsten werden wohl offen sagen "du bist schwul, hau ab aus meinem Laden".


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Allgemeine Gleichbbehandlungsgesetz richtig verstehe, dürftest du dich zwar weigern, eine bestimmten Kuchen herzustellen, dich aber nicht weigern, einem schwulen Paar einen Hochzeitskuchen herzustellen.


So blöd ist aber letztendlich doch Keiner.

Natürlich kann der Konditor (Bäcker backen bestenfalls den Teig der Torte) behaupten das er die Figuren nur Paarweise einkaufen kann und somit den Preis künstlich anheben (zweites Figurenset +?) 
Oder die Figuren stehen einzeln nicht richtig  , oder was anderes "Kreatives".
Das er woanders die Figuren auch einzeln kaufen kann tut dabei nichts zur Sache, das ist seine Wahl wo er einkauft.

Überhaupt ist es fraglich wie diese Situation genau zu Stande kam, ist es vielleicht sogar so gewesen und wurde nur medienwirksam ausgeschlachtet ?
Kann ich nicht sagen ! 

Schon kann ihn auf jeden Fall keiner was drehen, hin oder her.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Überhaupt ist es fraglich wie diese Situation genau zu Stande kam, ist es vielleicht sogar so gewesen und wurde nur medienwirksam ausgeschlachtet ?
> Kann ich nicht sagen !


Sicher könnte das alles ganz anders gewesen sein - das ändert aber nichts an den rechtlichen Grundlagen.


----------



## Toni (15. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das. Ist. Genau das Niveau, auf dem wir gerade diskutieren. Genau darum geht es: daß ein (zB) schwarzer Thor *ein anderer Charakter *ist.


Hm, ich meine zu verstehen, was du sagst, aber man könnte an dieser Stelle ja auch argumentieren, dass ein brünetter Thor auch ein anderer Charakter ist. Ich will nicht provozieren, sondern ich glaube, dass ist einfach eine gefühlte Grenze, die ich zum Beispiel anders setze als du. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Schwierig. Als ein Mensch, der das Thema, wenn es mir in Serien oder Filmen begegnet, recht gleichmütig aufnimmt, empfinde ich diese Empörungsveranstaltungen im Internet als deutlich anstrengender und den eigentlichen Kern des Problems.


Mich stört es auch nicht, ich glaube aber, es wäre besser, wenn nicht immer eine Pressemeldung herausgegeben würde, sondern es einfach passierte. In der Serie Shadow & Bone z. B. 



Spoiler



gibt es einen Schwulen. Das sagt aber keiner, sondern er hat halt irgendwann Geschlechtsverkehr mit dem Stallburschen.


Das wird unkommentiert gelassen und alles ist gut 



Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Siehe meinen obenstehenden Link zum Allgemeinen Gleichbbehandlungsgesetz


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie das aussieht, weil das Gleichbehandlungsgesetz ja nur für "Massengeschäfte" gilt, wie der BGH letztens in einem Urteil verkündete. Aber wissen tue ich das nicht, habe kein Jura studiert. Vielleicht zählt ein Bäcker auch zum Massengeschäft, kann gut sein^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher könnte das alles ganz anders gewesen sein - das ändert aber nichts an den rechtlichen Grundlagen.


Ich sehe da schon einen gravierenden Unterschied ob da einer ein plausibles "geht nicht, weil ..." bzw. "das kostet aber mehr, weil ..." sagt, oder ein "mach ich nicht für <Beleidigung hier einfügen>"

Im letzteren Fall würde ggf. das Gesetz greifen, aber in ersteren beiden definitiv nicht. 🤨


----------



## xaan (15. Oktober 2021)

Kurze Anmerkung: Der Mensch bekam vor Gericht recht weil es sich erstens um eine Auftragsarbeit handelte (kein Kuchen von der Stange) und er zweitens als privater Unternehmer selbstverständlich das Recht hat, Aufträge abzulehnen. In meinen Augen hat er da ein Gesetz missbraucht um seine Homophobie straffrei ausleben zu  können.

Fun Fact: die selben Menschen die damals über diese Entscheidung gejubelt haben, haben über die Willkür von Twitter geheult, als Trump gesperrt wurde... 

Letztendlich ging's mir aber überhaupt nicht um die Rechtmäßigkeit der ganzen Geschichte, sondern dass allein der Wille einen solchen Auftrag abzulehnen, allein weil der Auftraggeber homosexuell ist, bereits das Problem ist. Die ganze rechtliche Geschichte hinten dran ist nur Makulatur.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon einen gravierenden Unterschied ob da einer ein plausibles "geht nicht, weil ..." bzw. "das kostet aber mehr, weil ..." sagt, oder ein "mach ich nicht für <Beleidigung hier einfügen>"
> 
> Im letzteren Fall würde ggf. das Gesetz greifen, aber in ersteren beiden definitiv nicht. 🤨


Sicher gibt es rechtliche Unterschiede. Diese zu diskutieren ist ja auch sinnvoll.

Nicht sinnvoll ist es allerdings, rum zu spekulieren, was denn konkret passiert sein könnte, ohne eine verwertbare qualitativ hochwertige Quelle* zu haben.

* in dem Sinne, daß:
Videoaufnahmen > Zeugenaussagen > "Mein Cousin hat mir erzählt, daß sein Kumpel dabei gewesen ist ..."


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Letztendlich ging's mir aber überhaupt nicht um die Rechtmäßigkeit der ganzen Geschichte, sondern dass allein der Wille einen solchen Auftrag abzulehnen, allein weil der Auftraggeber homosexuell ist, bereits das Problem ist. Die ganze rechtliche Geschichte hinten dran ist nur Makulatur.


Ist denn "überliefert" was genau gesagt wurde oder ist es nur ein "Empörungsbeispiel" das man passend ins Feld werfen kann ?
Sprich wurde das belegt das eine homophobe Gesinnung dahinter steht oder wird es nur passend ausgelegt/ausgeschlachtet ohne Beweise ?

Mir sind auch "Leute mit fremden Wurzeln" untergekommen die einfach mal grundlos die Rassismuskeule geschwungen haben, solche Fälle sind selten, aber vorhanden. 🤔


----------



## xaan (15. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist denn "überliefert" was genau gesagt wurde oder ist es nur ein "Empörungsbeispiel" das man passend ins Feld werfen kann ?
> Sprich wurde das belegt das eine homophobe Gesinnung dahinter steht oder wird es nur passend ausgelegt/ausgeschlachtet ohne Beweise ?
> 
> Mir sind auch "Leute mit fremden Wurzeln" untergekommen die einfach mal grundlos die Rassismuskeule geschwungen haben, solche Fälle sind selten, aber vorhanden. 🤔




Laut Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maste...ado_Civil_Rights_Commission#Facts_of_the_case



> Masterpiece's owner Jack Phillips, who is a Christian, declined their cake request, informing the couple that he did not create wedding cakes for marriages of gay couples owing to his Christian religious beliefs,



Genauer wird's wohl nicht, wenn man nicht Augen- und Ohrenzeuge war.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maste...ado_Civil_Rights_Commission#Facts_of_the_case


Interessant ist da natürlich die Historie, wenn Sätze wie


> Die Bäckerei hat sich nicht "geweigert, eine Hochzeitstorte zu liefern", denn es wurde klargestellt, dass die Kläger eingeladen waren, eine beliebige Torte aus dem Regal zu kaufen. Wie im vorherigen Absatz erwähnt, weigerte sich Phillips, seine kreativen Dienste zur Verfügung zu stellen, um etwas zu produzieren, an das er nicht glaubte.


Eingefügt/gelöscht werden, dann ist klar das es ein Spielball unterschiedlicher Fraktionen mit Glaubwürdigkeitsbeeinflussung wird.
Letztendlich ist damit die Quelle als kontaminiert und somit unbrauchbar zu betrachten.


----------



## xaan (15. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Interessant ist da natürlich die Historie, wenn Sätze wie
> 
> Eingefügt/gelöscht werden, dann ist klar das es ein Spielball unterschiedlicher Fraktionen mit Glaubwürdigkeitsbeeinflussung wird.
> Letztendlich ist damit die Quelle als kontaminiert und somit unbrauchbar zu betrachten.



Gute Güte, dann klick doch auf die Quelle und lies es direkt in den Gerichtsdokumenten. Da steht der von mir zitierte Teil 1:1 wortgleich drin.


			https://www.scotusblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/16-111-op-bel-colo-app.pdf
		


Selbst die betroffenen Parteien bestreiten also nicht, dass 1: Die Anfertigung der Torte abgelehnt wurde und 2: der dafür vorgebrachte Grund war, dass die Auftraggeber schwul sind und der Bäckereiinhaber christlich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Selbst die betroffenen Parteien bestreiten also nicht, dass 1: Die Anfertigung der Torte abgelehnt wurde und 2: der dafür vorgebrachte Grund war, dass die Auftraggeber schwul sind und der Bäckereiinhaber christlich.


Was die Sache aber komisch macht ist das man ihnen (ebenfalls unstrittig) Standardware hätte verkaufen wollen.
Ergo hat man ein religiöses Problem mit dem Design und nicht ein entsprechendes Clientel zu bedienen.

Als Nichtgläubiger kann ich das ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen, aber eine generelle Diskriminierung da zu sehen fällt mir extrem schwer.
Wir reden hier ja nicht über "ihr werdet hier nicht bedient".


----------



## xaan (15. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wir reden hier ja nicht über "ihr werdet hier nicht bedient".



Das ist in meinen Augen eine semantische Trickserei. Den Auftraggebern wurde allein aufgrund ihrer Homosexualität ein Angebot verweigert, das sie problemlos erhalten hätten, wäre Homosexualität nicht im Spiel gewesen. Dass sie Fertigware von der Stange hätten kaufen können macht da keinen Unterschied.

Ist es ansonsten auch kein Rassismus, schwarze Fahrgäste im Bus nach hinten zu schicken? Weil sie ja trotzdem noch mit dem Bus fahren dürfen? Nur eben auf den hinteren Plätzen? Wir sollten schnell noch Rosa Parks bescheid sagen, dass sie völlig überreagiert hat. Hätte ja auch echt einfach mal nach hinten gehen können...


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich jeder dritte Satz um Diskriminierung handelt, dann wird mMn das Ziel verfehlt und es ist einfach zu viel des ... Guten.


Ja, Diskriminierung der Diskriminierung wegen.
So langsam nimmt das alles Überhang.
Jeder will auf diesen Zug aufspringen und ja nicht danebentreten.

Schön wäre es ja mal wenn diese ganzen Sprachrohre und Sprücheklopfer in Länder gehen wo Diskriminierung Homophobie Antisemitismus und Andersdenken wirklich ein Thema spielt und wo dann Menschen mit solcher Neigung mit dem Tot bestraft werden.
Aber da traut sich keiner hin, zu Feige dagegen was zu Sagen und zu unternehmen.
Eher im Gegenteil, da werden sogar Weltgroß Veranstaltungen wie eine Fußballweltmeisterschaften hin verkauft.
Verlogene Gesellschaft sage ich da nur.
Das stinkt mir alles von sowas gewaltig.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine semantische Trickserei. Den Auftraggebern wurde allein aufgrund ihrer Homosexualität ein Angebot verweigert, das sie problemlos erhalten hätten, wäre Homosexualität nicht im Spiel gewesen.


Und das weißt du woher?
In den USA wo es teilweise ultra gläubige Leute gibt, denke ich persönlich, hätte der Bäcker auch abgelehnt, wenn ein Hetero-Pärchen gewünscht hätte, 2 Nackte beim Vö... auf der Torte zu haben.

Denen hätte er sicher auch was von der Stange angeboten.

Ist denn das Design bekannt, das abgelehnt wurde?


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> In den USA wo es teilweise ultra gläubige Leute gibt


Wie viele sind das denn die So Ultra sind in diesen Riesen Staat USA?
Ich glaube kaum das man das mit einem Land in Europe vergleichen kann.
Wobei, ich stimme dir da zu, da gibt es schon von Bundesstaat  zu Bundesstaat ganz komische unterschiede/Gesetze die teils wirklich absurd sind in 2021.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie viele sind das denn die So Ultra sind in diesen Riesen Staat USA?





Batze schrieb:


> Wie viele sind das denn die So Ultra sind in diesen Riesen Staat USA?
> Ich glaube kaum das man das mit einem Land in Europe vergleichen kann.
> Wobei, ich stimme dir da zu, da gibt es schon von Bundesstaat  zu Bundesstaat ganz komische unterschiede/Gesetze die teils wirklich absurd sind in 2021.


Je nach Bundesstaat wsl mehr als du denkst.
Vlt sollte man das ultra-gläubig jedoch in "" setzen .. denn es gibt auch sehr viele, die sich leicht beeinflussen lassen von irgendwelchen TV Predigern und Co.

Glaub, bei John Oliver gab es da Mal nen guten Beitrag.


----------



## xaan (16. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher?
> In den USA wo es teilweise ultra gläubige Leute gibt, denke ich persönlich, hätte der Bäcker auch abgelehnt, wenn ein Hetero-Pärchen gewünscht hätte, 2 Nackte beim Vö... auf der Torte zu haben.
> 
> Denen hätte er sicher auch was von der Stange angeboten.
> ...



Hallo. Ich denke es ist wichtig zu verstehen was überhaupt Diskriminierung ist und an welchen Stellen sie schlecht ist.

Diskriminierung auf Basis von *unveränderbaren Merkmalen* - Hautfarbe, Sexualität, etc. - ist ein Problem. Denn die Menschen können überhaupt nichts für ihre Hautfarbe oder ihre Sexualität. Und sie können auch überhaupt gar nichts daran ändern.

Diskriminierung auf Basis von *Entscheidungen *- z.B. obszöne Figuren auf der Torte - ist dagegen ein simples Geschmacksurteil. Und das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Wenn wir von Diskriminierung sprechen meinen wir eigentlich immer nur den ersteren Fall. Weil nur der ein Problem ist. Die Tatsache, dass du den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Dingen entweder nicht kennst, oder aber ganz absichtlich miteinander vermischt, ist ein weiterer Indikator, dass hier noch viiiiiieeeel Aufklärung notwendig ist. Ironischerweise kann ein Bi-Superman zu genau dieser Aufklärung beitragen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie viele sind das denn die So Ultra sind in diesen Riesen Staat USA?


Länder mit einen hohen Einwanderungsanteil (aller Art und Formen) ziehen Extreme besonders an.
Wenn man nur bei unseren Gastarbeitern guckt findet man da häufig unaufgeschlossenere als vergleichsweise in deren heimischere Regionen leben.
Natürlich verwässert sich das von Generation zu Generation, aber auch abhängig vom Umfeld, weswegen Ghettobildung sehr integrationsunfreundlich sind.

Wenn man auf den Land ein ganzes Dorf+ voller Gleichgesinnter hat, wie es in den USA üblich ist/war ist das kaum heraus zu bekommen.




xaan schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine semantische Trickserei. Den Auftraggebern wurde allein aufgrund ihrer Homosexualität ein Angebot verweigert, das sie problemlos erhalten hätten, wäre Homosexualität nicht im Spiel gewesen. Dass sie Fertigware von der Stange hätten kaufen können macht da keinen Unterschied.


Das kann man so sehen wenn man seine Denkrichtung auf "Teufel komm raus" beibehalten will und Dinge die sich vielleicht in der Situation so ergeben haben in seine Richtung pushen "muss".


----------



## xaan (16. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das kann man so sehen wenn man seine Denkrichtung auf "Teufel komm raus" beibehalten will und Dinge die sich vielleicht in der Situation so ergeben haben in seine Richtung pushen "muss".


Ich war nicht dabei und muss daher die Fakten nehmen, die aus dem Gerichtsprozess bekannt sind.
Du warst auch nicht dabei, oder? ...

Weißte was, wenn der Bäckereiinhaber da falsch verstanden wurde, dann hatte er echt mehr als ausreichend Zeit, das Missverständnis aufzuklären bevor es beim Supreme Court angekommen wäre.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Länder mit einen hohen Einwanderungsanteil (aller Art und Formen) ziehen Extreme besonders an.
> Wenn man nur bei unseren Gastarbeitern guckt findet man da häufig unaufgeschlossenere als vergleichsweise in deren heimischere Regionen leben.



Der Witz dabei ist, dass die Xenophobie immer in den Regionen am stärksten ist, wo die Durchmischung und der Kontakt mit den Einwanderern am geringsten ist. Dort wo die Leute sich treffen und miteinander reden sind die Leute aufgeschlossener.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei und muss daher die Fakten nehmen, die aus dem Gerichtsprozess bekannt sind.
> Du warst auch nicht dabei, oder? ...


Ja eben drum, genau deswegen halte *ich *mir noch die Missverständnisoption offen und schiebe es nicht auf "semantische Trickserei". 😏


----------



## xaan (16. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja eben drum, genau deswegen halte *ich *mir noch die Missverständnisoption offen und schiebe es nicht auf "semantische Trickserei". 😏



Wenn Missverständnis eine glaubwürdige Option wäre, dann wäre dieses aufgeklärt worden bevor die Sache bis zur aller-fucking-letzten Instanz vor Gericht durchgeprügelt worden wäre. Die Leute reden doch miteinander. Es gibt doch Mediationsangebote. Außergerichtliche Einigungen. Etc.

Dein Herumreiten auf der Möglichkeit eines Misssverständnisses wird langsam echt lächerlich. Die bekannten Fakten lassen diesen Schluss nicht zu. Du versuchst einen eckigen Klotz in ein rundes Loch zu kloppen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn Missverständnis glaubwürdige eine Option wäre, dann wäre es aufgeklärt worden bevor die Sache bis zur aller-fucking-letzten Instanz vor Gericht durchgeprügelt worden wäre.


Och, auch hier im Forum haben wir Leute die Dinge ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nur so verstehen wollen wie es ihnen genehm ist. 😉


----------



## xaan (16. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Och, auch hier im Forum haben wir Leute die Dinge ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nur so verstehen wollen wie es ihnen genehm ist. 😉


Ich hoffe du siehst die Ironie in diesem Statement...


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich denke es ist wichtig zu verstehen was überhaupt Diskriminierung ist und an welchen Stellen sie schlecht ist.
> 
> Diskriminierung auf Basis von *unveränderbaren Merkmalen* - Hautfarbe, Sexualität, etc. - ist ein Problem. Denn die Menschen können überhaupt nichts für ihre Hautfarbe oder ihre Sexualität. Und sie können auch überhaupt gar nichts daran ändern.
> 
> ...



Er hätte ihnen doch eine Standard-Torte verkauft, was ich hier so gelesen habe. Oder etwa nicht.

Laut den bisherigen Beiträgen hier, ging es eben um ein gewünschtes Design - deshalb habe ich auch den Vergleich gemacht und im selben Atemzug gefragt, ob bekannt sei, was denn gewünscht war als Design.

Denn, das könnte eben schon auch ein Thema sein, wenn der eben so christlich ist, wie er denn angibt.

Kein Grund mir hier irgendetwas zu unterstellen 

Bin sowieso wieder raus hier .. hatte mich eben nur interessiert, um welches Design es eigentlich ging, weil du eben so fix behauptest, es wäre nur aufgrund der sexuellen Orientierung passiert.


----------



## xaan (16. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin sowieso wieder raus hier .. hatte mich eben nur interessiert, um welches Design es eigentlich ging, weil du eben so fix behauptest, es wäre nur aufgrund der sexuellen Orientierung passiert.



Das ist keine Sache die auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist sondern steht als Situationsbeschreibung so in den Gerichtsdokumenten. Die hatte ich verlinkt...


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist keine Sache die auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist sondern steht als Situationsbeschreibung so in den Gerichtsdokumenten. Die hatte ich verlinkt...


Sorry, mein Fehler - hab ich nicht reingeschaut.

Nachdem ich das jetzt gelesen habe, klingt das schon anders.


----------



## arrgh (23. Oktober 2021)

Uiuiui


----------



## Zybba (23. Oktober 2021)

Superman ist aber auch ein Snacc!


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (26. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sinnbefreite Einzeiler ohne Sinn und Verstand sind genau so "woke".
> 
> Wenn du nichts gehaltvolles (!) zum Thema beizutragen hast, lass es doch einfach - Danke!


Woke sein wie du ,kann man machen ,aber dann ist es halt scheisse


----------



## Toni (26. Oktober 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Uiuiui


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es sich bei der geänderten Phrase auch um eine Distanzierung von der Politik Trumps zu tun hat. Außerdem ist "better tomorow" ja gleichbedeutend mit dem, was "the American Way" mal ausgedrückt hat. Ich persönlich finde das als internationaler Fan besser und auch Superhelden dürfen doch mit der Zeit "moderner" werden. Für Fans des traditionellen Superhelden gibt es ja noch die alten Sachen und die werden ja auch nicht im Nachgang geändert. Aber Kultfiguren sind immer ein Zeugnis ihrer Zeit und wenn der Superman von 2021 anders ist als der aus dem 20. Jahrhundert ist das in meinen Augen per se erstmal nicht schlecht


----------

